# Canyon 2013



## buergi_m (5. Juni 2012)

Canyon hat nun ja das Nerve CF vorgstellt mit 120mm und das 29er in Carbon. Weiss man schon was über neue All Mountains mit 150mm Federweg. Wird das Nerve CF auch mit 150mm und in Carbon angeboten? Der aktuelle Rahmen des Nerve AM schneidet immer noch ganz gut ab, entspricht aber mittlerweile nicht mehr dem aktuellen Stand der Technik. Ich denke an eine X-12 Steckachse hinten und einen Sitzwinkel von 74 Grad. Ähnlich wie das Trailfox von BMC in Carbon und 150mm Federweg.


----------



## Beach90 (6. Juni 2012)

Hier haben wir noch ein Bildchen vom ´13 Nerve CF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (18. Juni 2012)

Weiß jemand ob das Torque (Die Modelle Alpinist und Co) für 2013 eventuell stark überarbeitet werden?


----------



## Juuro (16. Juli 2012)

Wie kommts eigentlich, dass Canyon dieses Jahr zwei spannende neue RÃ¤der schon deutlich vor der Eurobike vorstellt? Das Nerve CF ist ja jetzt sogar schon vorbestellbar. Ist das  ne neue Taktik, weil, dank Internet, Messen eh nimmer so wichtig sind, oder kommt der groÃe Knaller noch auf der Eurobike? 
Ich _hÃ¤tte ja gern_ ein 29" Nerve XCâ¦


----------



## potzblitzer (16. Juli 2012)

Juuro schrieb:


> Wie kommts eigentlich, dass Canyon dieses Jahr zwei spannende neue Räder schon deutlich vor der Eurobike vorstellt?



Meine Vermutung: Canyon ist ein reiner direkthändler und für die sind messen weniger interessant, da hier ja überwiegend die Zwischenhändler angesprochen werden. Trotzdem werden sie sicherlich paar nette Häppchen auf der Eurobike präsentieren, ist ja auch großer Medienrummel drumherum.


----------



## Erdbomber (16. Juli 2012)

Letztes Jahr kamen Infos zu den neue Bikes kurz vor der Eurobike. Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt und stalke das Forum jeden Tag mehrmals


----------



## flashr (17. Juli 2012)

sind die Chancen auf signifikante Änderungen am strive gross? Bin mir gerade am überlegen, ob ich noch eine Weile mit bestellen warte...


----------



## Pitchshifter (20. Juli 2012)

Strive: Zum Verbessern gibt es ja einiges ...
Ich warte noch ab und hoffe ... einfach nur leicht(er) als das Torque ist mir zu wenig.


Ab Mitte bis Ende August kann man mit den "ersten" 2013-er Neuheiten rechnen. Dann kommt die Eurobike und im Oktober geht dann evtl. (wie letztes Jahr) die neue website online.


----------



## rossecat (20. Juli 2012)

Dauert mir zu lang bis Oktober zu warten  Meins ist bald unterwegs


----------



## rmfausi (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,
wirds vielleicht bei den Torque's Veränderungen geben? Wird das Design von den FRX Modellen auf die normalen übertragen? Wird die Dämpferaufnahme umkonstruiert (weiche Alu-Schraube)? 

Sind alles Spekulationen, weiss vielleicht jemand mehr?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## TimAnyd (20. Juli 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wirds vielleicht bei den Torque's Veränderungen geben? Wird das Design von den FRX Modellen auf die normalen übertragen? Wird die Dämpferaufnahme umkonstruiert (weiche Alu-Schraube)?
> 
> Sind alles Spekulationen, weiss vielleicht jemand mehr?
> ...



Denke kaum das das FRX großartig geändert wird.
Hatte letztens mit Canyon gesprochen bezüglich der weichen Schraube, in letzter Zeit seien keine beschwerden gekommen.

Vllt längst schon geändert das Problem ?!

Aber schauen wir einfach mal gespannt richtung Eurobike was die Koblenzer sich da einfallen lassen haben für die Saison 2013!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo TimAnyd,
mir gings eigentlich nicht ums FRX sondern ums normale Torque.
Klar auf der Eurobike wird mans sehen, bin auch mal gespannt.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Erdbomber (20. Juli 2012)

Ein Carbon-Strive wäre der Hammer!


----------



## Pitchshifter (20. Juli 2012)

Der Antrieb wäre für 2013 nicht schlecht ...

http://www.vyro.com/


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. Juli 2012)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Der Antrieb wäre für 2013 nicht schlecht ...
> 
> http://www.vyro.com/



Finde die Idee Klasse.... ob im Hause Shimano / Sram über ähnliche Lösungen nachgedacht wird.


----------



## michi_g001 (24. Juli 2012)

Sieht ganz interessant aus, aber das sind ganz schoen viel bewegliche Teile... 


iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Juli 2012)

oflow schrieb:


> Sieht ganz interessant aus, aber das sind ganz schoen viel bewegliche Teile...


 
Ja...das ist so gewollt...ähnlich wie am Laufrad...was meinste, wieviele Teile sich da bewegen?? 

Jede Speiche, deren Nippel, die Felge Selbst...die Nabe und Ihr Innenleben, der Schlauch und der Reifen, alle Lager und das alles sogar in unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten...

und es funktioniert...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (25. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe es gibt viele Neuerungen am Torque. Dann kaufe ich noch schnell ein 2012er zum Schnäppchenpreis


----------



## Lolo07 (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo rossecat,

Was man hat, hat man!!!

Lolo07


----------



## BlackForest-MTB (26. Juli 2012)

Was glaubt jemand was sich im Bereich der Hardtails tut? Bin mir am Überlegen ob ich mir ein Grand Canyon Al 7.0 oder 8.0 holen soll, weiß aber nicht ob sich für 2013 viel tut und ob sich die Ausstattung stark verändert, wäre ja schade. Weiß da jemand was? 
Danke


----------



## rossecat (26. Juli 2012)

Lolo07 schrieb:


> Hallo rossecat,
> 
> Was man hat, hat man!!!
> 
> Lolo07



Hallo und jetzt ist es schon da und was soll man sagen. Obergeil. Vorallem aufwärts war ich überrascht


----------



## CrossX (26. Juli 2012)

BlackForest-MTB schrieb:


> Was glaubt jemand was sich im Bereich der Hardtails tut? Bin mir am Überlegen ob ich mir ein Grand Canyon Al 7.0 oder 8.0 holen soll, weiß aber nicht ob sich für 2013 viel tut und ob sich die Ausstattung stark verändert, wäre ja schade. Weiß da jemand was?
> Danke



Wenn sie dem allgemeinen Trend folgen, werden die 2013 Modelle entweder teurer bei gleicher Ausstattung oder schlechter bei gleichem Preis


----------



## gsvetan (26. Juli 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn sie dem allgemeinen Trend folgen, werden die 2013 Modelle entweder teurer bei gleicher Ausstattung oder schlechter bei gleichem Preis





.........bis jetzt waren´s ja auch Schnäpchen.........wird ja auf jedenfall
wieder Zeit für eine Erhöhung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

Die Preise werden immer verrückter man sieht den Zusammenhang aus Gegenwert und Kosten nicht mehr! Es sind nur 2 Räder und ´en Rahmen und ´nen biss´l Zubehör! 

Gruß


----------



## Pitchshifter (5. August 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn sie dem allgemeinen Trend folgen, werden die 2013 Modelle entweder teurer bei gleicher Ausstattung oder schlechter bei gleichem Preis



Ein XT Verschleißset war 2009 um ca. 22% günstiger im Vgl. zu den aktuellen Preisen.
Die Preise der Fahrradreifen nähern sich immer mehr jenen von Autoreifen.
Wir, die "dummen" Kunden schlucken und konsumieren trotzdem.

Es ist ein generelles Problem und nicht Canyon-spezifisch, zum Glück gibt es einige Hersteller, die mehr bieten und weniger verlangen als andere.


----------



## Erdbomber (5. August 2012)

Was meint Ihr, werden es die 2013er Fox Komponenten in die kommenden Bikes schaffen?

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...risch-vom-sea-otter-classic-2012.622428.2.htm


----------



## michi_g001 (5. August 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Ja...das ist so gewollt...ähnlich wie am Laufrad...was meinste, wieviele Teile sich da bewegen??
> 
> Jede Speiche, deren Nippel, die Felge Selbst...die Nabe und Ihr Innenleben, der Schlauch und der Reifen, alle Lager und das alles sogar in unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten...
> 
> ...



???
Was genau willst du mir damit sagen? Dass sich ein Rad um die Achse dreht? Dass die Winkelgeschwindigkeit bei allen genannten Komponenten die gleiche ist? 

Ein Rad hat ja wohl kaum etwas mit der komplexen Mechanik der oben verlinkten Schaltung zu tun.


----------



## rossecat (7. August 2012)

Hallo, wirds jetzt auch Canyon 27,5 Zoller geben? Habs gerade gelesen, soll es jetzt neu geben. Zieht da Canyon auch mit????? Ich selber finds an schmarn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (7. August 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Hallo, wirds jetzt auch Canyon 27,5 Zoller geben? Habs gerade gelesen, soll es jetzt neu geben. Zieht da Canyon auch mit????? Ich selber finds an schmarn!



Dann musst du es doch nicht kaufen. Selbst wenn Canyon welche baut, wird es weiterhin 26" und 29" Zoll geben.


----------



## jimmykane (7. August 2012)

Ich find's deutlich interessanter als 29"er...


----------



## Stromberg (9. August 2012)

Gibts neue Infos zu den Carbon 29er Grand Canyons?


----------



## ProjektT (10. August 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, werden es die 2013er Fox Komponenten in die kommenden Bikes schaffen?
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...risch-vom-sea-otter-classic-2012.622428.2.htm


 
Hallo zusammen!

Mit Sicherheit - ich find es schade, dass primär nur FOX angeboten wird - ich würde mich auf Modelle mit RockShox, BOS oder neuerdings auch Suntour Komponenten freuen - Die Hersteller bauen auch sehr gute Komponenten.

Optimal wäre allerdings ein Verkaufskonzept like Rose - mehrere Basismodelle und die Option aus einem gewissen Bereich die Komponenten selbst zu wählen. 

Grüße


----------



## CrossX (10. August 2012)

ProjektT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Mit Sicherheit - ich find es schade, dass primär nur FOX angeboten wird - ich würde mich auf Modelle mit RockShox, BOS oder neuerdings auch Suntour Komponenten freuen - Die Hersteller bauen auch sehr gute Komponenten.
> 
> ...



Aber für die ganzen Bikebravoleser müssen doch Fox-Komponenten dran. Am besten mit Kashima-Hokuspokus-Beschichtung. 

Ich würde auch lieber andere Komponenten fahren, aber mitlerweile hat ja nahezu jedes hochpreisige Mountainbike FOX am Rahmen.


----------



## MikeZ (10. August 2012)

ProjektT schrieb:


> Optimal wäre allerdings ein Verkaufskonzept like Rose - mehrere Basismodelle und die Option aus einem gewissen Bereich die Komponenten selbst zu wählen.
> 
> Grüße



Dieses System ist klasse, keine Frage!
Funktioniert aber auch nur, wenn "nebenbei" ein Versandhandel mit den entsprechenden Komponenten läuft.
Die Lieferzeiten sind jetzt ja schon lang, nicht auszudenken, was passiert, wenn jeder Kunde zig unterschiedliche Komponenten ordert, die erst individuell bestellt werden müssen. Und dann noch die entsprechende Logistik, damit auch jeder das bekommt, was er bestellt hat....


----------



## konahoss90 (11. August 2012)

Juuro schrieb:


> Ich _hätte ja gern_ ein 29" Nerve XC



Es kommt ein NERVE AL 29. War gestern in der Bike angegeben, die frisch im Briefkasten lag. 110 mm Farhwerk, 70°LW, 74° Sitzwinkel, alle Modelle mit Fox CTD Gabeln und Dämpfer, 38/24 Zweifach, neue 29er Mavic Laufräder. Ab 1799 Euro. Hydroforming und klassischer 4-Gelenker mit x-12 Achse. Man darf gespannt sein. 

Ansonsten halt das bekannte 29er Carbon und das Nerve CF, die bereits vorgestellt wurden.

Ein 650B Enduro à la Cube wäre natürlich auch n Knaller, aber würde wohl dem Strive zu große Konkurrenz machen.


----------



## Stromberg (11. August 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Ansonsten halt das bekannte 29er Carbon ...


Und was stand dazu drin? Preise, Ausstattung?


----------



## Kriwo (12. August 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Es kommt ein NERVE AL 29. War gestern in der Bike angegeben, die frisch im Briefkasten lag. 110 mm Farhwerk, 70°LW, 74° Sitzwinkel, alle Modelle mit Fox CTD Gabeln und Dämpfer, 38/24 Zweifach, neue 29er Mavic Laufräder. Ab 1799 Euro. Hydroforming und klassischer 4-Gelenker mit x-12 Achse. Man darf gespannt sein.



Das sieht echt schick aus und wäre auch was für mich. Nur kann ich mit diesen 2fach-Kurbeln nichts anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (12. August 2012)

Das gehört zwar eigentlich nicht hier her, aber weiss jemand wo Canyon diese Jahr auf der Eurobike (Halle, Stand) zu finden ist? 

Vielen Dank im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## log11 (12. August 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Es kommt ein NERVE AL 29. War gestern in der Bike angegeben, die frisch im Briefkasten lag. 110 mm Farhwerk, 70°LW, 74° Sitzwinkel, alle Modelle mit Fox CTD Gabeln und Dämpfer, 38/24 Zweifach, neue 29er Mavic Laufräder. Ab 1799 Euro. Hydroforming und klassischer 4-Gelenker mit x-12 Achse. Man darf gespannt sein.
> 
> Ansonsten halt das bekannte 29er Carbon und das Nerve CF, die bereits vorgestellt wurden.
> 
> Ein 650B Enduro à la Cube wäre natürlich auch n Knaller, aber würde wohl dem Strive zu große Konkurrenz machen.




Danke für die Info! Gibts da schon Infos im Netz drüber?


----------



## Juuro (13. August 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das gehört zwar eigentlich nicht hier her, aber weiss jemand wo Canyon diese Jahr auf der Eurobike (Halle, Stand) zu finden ist?
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.



http://osc.messe-friedrichshafen.de..._OL&vs=2&t=0813162138&altIsvlIntId=BIS_SEARCH
B4-409




konahoss90 schrieb:


> Es kommt ein NERVE AL 29. War gestern in der Bike angegeben, die frisch im Briefkasten lag. 110 mm Farhwerk, 70°LW, 74° Sitzwinkel, alle Modelle mit Fox CTD Gabeln und Dämpfer, 38/24 Zweifach, neue 29er Mavic Laufräder. Ab 1799 Euro. Hydroforming und klassischer 4-Gelenker mit x-12 Achse. Man darf gespannt sein.



Das hört sich ziemlich passend für mich an! Toll! :-D


----------



## Juuro (13. August 2012)

So soll das Nerve AL 29 übrigens wohl aussehen: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/allmountain-mtb-canyon-nerve-cf.629093.htm#image-659795
Ich finde ja diese "Löcher" im Rahmen nicht so dolle. Da gefällt mir das nach hinten breiter werdende Oberrohr des normalen Nerve deutlich besser. Aber hier siehts ja noch relativ ok aus. Mal sehen was die ersten Tests sagen und wie die Ausstattungen sind.


----------



## log11 (14. August 2012)

@Juuro, danke für den Bilderlink zum AL 29. Boah der Rahmen geht für meinen Geschmack garnicht. Viel zu geschwungen die Rohrkonstruktion, finde ich zu viel des guten. Und dann noch ein "Wegwerfgriff". Gut daß ich es im Vorfeld mal betrachten konnte, das wird nichts für mich.
Dann warte ich lieber mal auf das Skeen 29" von Radon.....mal sehn was das für ein "Designerkkunststück" wird.


----------



## Twenty9er (14. August 2012)

Juuro schrieb:


> So soll das Nerve AL 29 übrigens wohl aussehen: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/allmountain-mtb-canyon-nerve-cf.629093.htm#image-659795
> Ich finde ja diese "Löcher" im Rahmen nicht so dolle. Da gefällt mir das nach hinten breiter werdende Oberrohr des normalen Nerve deutlich besser. Aber hier siehts ja noch relativ ok aus. Mal sehen was die ersten Tests sagen und wie die Ausstattungen sind.


 
In Größe XL hat der Rahmen bestimmt wieder ein ganz andere Form und sieht besser aus - wie beim Grand Canyon AL 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (14. August 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber für die ganzen Bikebravoleser müssen doch Fox-Komponenten dran. Am besten mit Kashima-Hokuspokus-Beschichtung.
> 
> Ich würde auch lieber andere Komponenten fahren, aber mitlerweile hat ja nahezu jedes hochpreisige Mountainbike FOX am Rahmen.



kann mich der Meinung nur anschließen!

In den Torque Modellen ist meiner Meinung nach der DHX-Air 5.0 komplett fehl am Platz, das ist einfach ein grotten schlechter Dämpfer.

Hatte orginal am Torque eine Talas die ich dann gegen eine Float getauscht habe (Ja mit Kashima - und nein sie ist SUPER!!!!! ernsthaft, im vergleich zu der Talas ein Traum), und erst dann kam es so richtig zum Vorschein wie gut denn eine Float arbeiten kann im Vergleich zu einer Talas und wie schlecht aufeinmal der Dämpfer war 

Permanent rauscht der Dämpfer durch den Federweg etc. 

Finde dass in der Enduro Klasse die Marzocchi 55 der beste Mix ist, vorallem als RC3 Evo Titanium, wiegt dabei soviel wie eine 180iger Talas, hat aber eine Titanfeder und sahniges Ansprechen etc. 

Weiters bin ich der Meinung, dass Fox derzeit bei den Luftdämpfern nicht gegen Konkurenten wie BOS Stoy, CCDBA oder Vivid Air antreten kann.

Sobald die wieder einen gscheiden Dämpfer anbieten, wäre es auch wieder sinnvoll diesen im Torque anzubieten.


----------



## UralterNorweger (15. August 2012)

Weiß man schon Preise für die kommenden Karbon-29er-Modelle?

Martin


----------



## Freakrr (15. August 2012)

Toll, mein Traumbike is seit gestern Ausverkauft (Strive ES7 in glacier).

Hoffentlich gibt es in 2013 wieder welche in weiß, zumindest so ähnlich.
Ab wann werden denn ca. die Räder geliefert, wenn man gleich im Oktober Eins bestellt?
So März oder noch später?


----------



## Erdbomber (15. August 2012)

Unterschiedlich manche Bikes werden bereits Ende 2012 ausgeliefert andere erst Anfang 2013.


----------



## konahoss90 (15. August 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Toll, mein Traumbike is seit gestern Ausverkauft (Strive ES7 in glacier).



Hatte ich letztes Jahr auch bei meinem Strive 8.0. Musst immer wieder mal abchecken. Kann jederzeit passieren, dass mal wiedr jemand storniert


----------



## Juuro (30. August 2012)

Irgendwie finde ich das Nerve AL 29 inzwischen sogar echt hübsch! Hmmm, das könnt tatsächlich mei neus Rädle werden.


----------



## madmaxmatt (18. September 2012)

weiss jemand, ab wann die 2013er verfügbar sein werden? das Nerve AL 29 lacht mich an ..  

ich liebäugle mit dem modell 7.9, also das unterste. Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre... referendariat  gibts da irgendwo specs für das teil?? ich seh nur eine (leider schwarze *heul*) XT Kurbel ... ist die 2-fach? Was ist mit Schaltwerk, Triggern, etc.? 

Vielen Dank,

Madmaxmatt


----------



## morch84 (18. September 2012)

http://www.mtb-forum.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/CANYON-MOUNTAIN-BIKES-2013.pdf


----------



## madmaxmatt (20. September 2012)

Danke! Top ... wie das wohl dahin gelangt ist?  Auf deutschen Seiten ist das pdf. jedenfalls noch nicht zu finden! 

Das AL 29er reizt mich echt...


----------



## Badischer (20. September 2012)

... und wann kommen die Preise ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilesel (20. September 2012)

ab wann erscheinen bzw sind die neuen Bikes auf der Canyon Homepage und können bestellt werden?


----------



## madmaxmatt (20. September 2012)

lt. Info der Canyon Hotline erscheinen die neuen Modelle ab Mitte bis Ende Oktober und sind dann auch_ bestellbar_. Der Mitarbeiter legte jedoch Wert darauf, dass nicht alle Bikes sofort verfügbar sein werden, sondern dass einige Modelle erst im Frühjahr ausgeliefert werden können. 

In einem für mich "erhellenden"  Gespräch klärte er mich dann noch auf meine Frage, ob beim Modell XY tubelessfähige Laufräder verbaut sind, auf, dass das ganze Tubelesszeugs doch nichts tauge und man jede Woche 2x pumpen müsse. Er wäre doch eher für die klassische Variante mit Schlauch. Das sei die bessere Lösung.

Naja. War ob seines Fachwissens dann doch etwas amüsiert ...


----------



## madmaxmatt (21. September 2012)

An welchem Modell seid ihr interessiert? Juckt euch auch das Nerve AL29? 

Ich kam nach vier Fullyjahren saugünstig an ein neues Carbonhardtail 29er ran, da dachte ich mir, ich schlage zu und probier es aus. Coole Sache, läuft wie der Blitz, leider aber nichts für meinen Rücken und Rennen sind bei mir leider zwischenzeitlich eher zweit- bis drittrangig geworden. Ich suche nun ein sportliches Fully. 110mm beim Canyon hört sich nicht nach viel an. Ich denke, als Tourenfully könnten es auch 20mm mehr sein... dazu aber die These, dass sich 110mm im 29er nach mehr anfühlen. Was meint ihr? Habt ihr da Erfahrung? 

Alternativ wäre ein Scott Genius 29er mit 130mm. Bin das letztens probegefahren. Ungewohnt... für mich fast eine Sänfte, bergauf nichts für mich.


----------



## rmfausi (21. September 2012)

Mir reichen 26" Laufräder! Mein Favorit ist ein Torque FX Trailmotion. Das hat dann vorne 170mm und hinten 180mm Federweg. Damit wirds auch gut über Stock und Stein rollen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## madmaxmatt (21. September 2012)

oh ne... nix für mich  dafür fahr ich dann doch zu gern bergauf...


----------



## rmfausi (21. September 2012)

Ich fahre auch gerne bergauf, dann halt nur etwas langsamer.  Das soll mit dem Rad auch gut gehen. In Willingen hats jedenfalls gut funktioniert.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nduro (21. September 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Mir reichen 26" Laufräder! Mein Favorit ist ein Torque FX Trailmotion. Das hat dann vorne 170mm und hinten 180mm Federweg. Damit wirds auch gut über Stock und Stein rollen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi




Ich habe seit kurzen das Rockzone Frx. Und selbst mit dem kann ich noch gut Endurotouren fahren. Musst dir hält bezüglich des höheren Gewicht im klaren sein. 
Dafür bergab 

Und ich Fahr auch gerne berghoch.


----------



## Freezer (22. September 2012)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> ... dazu aber die These, dass sich 110mm im 29er nach mehr anfühlen. Was meint ihr? Habt ihr da Erfahrung?
> .



Ist da was dran? Gibt es zu diesem Thema mehr Info´s`?


----------



## f-t-special- (22. September 2012)

Hallo, weiss vielleicht jemmand von euch ob das neue Nerve CF schon in koblenz im showroom ausgestellt ist?, dass würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beckeru (22. September 2012)

f-t-special- schrieb:


> Hallo, weiss vielleicht jemmand von euch ob das neue Nerve CF schon in koblenz im showroom ausgestellt ist?, dass würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen.
> 
> mfg


 
ja, bin ich schon probegefahren - interessantes Bike.

Gruß

Uli


----------



## f-t-special- (22. September 2012)

Ah danke für die schnelle antwort hattedran gedacht eventuel noch heute mal dorthin zu fahren. also die modelle des nerve CF stehn da rum und man kann spontan auch mal ne kleine runde damit drehn?

Und wie war dein eindruck ,hats dir gefallen?


----------



## beckeru (22. September 2012)

das Bike ist schön wendig und agil, ich würde es den Nerve XC vorziehen - soweit ich das nach einer Parkplatzrunde beurteilen kann.


----------



## f-t-special- (22. September 2012)

Ja ist so von den rein technischen daten genau das was ich eigentlich suche.
Bin vorher nur Hardtail gefahren und will jetzt ein schönes leichtes fully da sollte das genau das richtige sein.
Sind die räder denn auch in verschiedenen grössen dort vor ort?


----------



## beckeru (22. September 2012)

ich bin es in M gefahren, glaube L ist auch da - ruf vorher einfach mal da an


----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. September 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch gerne bergauf, dann halt nur etwas langsamer.  Das soll mit dem Rad auch gut gehen. In Willingen hats jedenfalls gut funktioniert.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



absolut kein problem mim torque! sofern du nicht bleischwere laufräder und reifen draufhast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (22. September 2012)

Ich weiss. Die neuen Laufräder sollen auch nicht mehr so schwer sein wie die in den 2012er Trailflow Modellen. Das sollen dann die Charger Pro von Sun Ringle sein. Ein paar AM Reifen habe ich auch hier zum Tourenfahren.
Alles weitere muss ich mir nächstes Jahr antrainieren. Aktuell fahre ich 33/18 bei CC/AM/EN Touren auf meinem Hardtail, das bringt mir auch eine gewisse Grundfitness. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. September 2012)

so ist es *ANTRENIEREN*!!

ich wär halt wirklich gespannt wie nun beim neuen torque einstiegsmodell der CCDBA ist... nadem du jetzt die low speed druckstufe ja im vergleich zum dhx air nicht per hebel umstellen kannst also quasi lockout, ob es dann stark wippt beim bergauffahren oder nicht..


----------



## fissenid (25. September 2012)

HallO!

kann einer was sagen, in welcher Preisklasse die Nerve 29" liegen werden???

Nerve AL 8.9 ist mein Favorit!!!! 2.200 ?????


----------



## sickgorilla (25. September 2012)

wie schauts mit Gewichtsangaben der Torque EC und Torque FRX bikes aus?
Hat jemand schon Info´s?


----------



## madmaxmatt (25. September 2012)

Hallo Fissend,

die Preise starten bei 1799 EUR für das 7.9, ich denke also, dass das Nerve AL 29 8.9 bei 1999 EUR liegen wird. Es ändert sich ja fast nix bei dem Modell, außer ein paar Komponenten, die Bremsen und statt XT eine X9 Kurbel (is die besser/teurer? Ich bevorzuge eine SILBERNE XT 2fach...)  Obergrenze ist, soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab, 3799 EUR für das Topmodell mit Fox Kashima, SLR Laufrädern und dem ganzen Schmarrn 

Grüße


PS: Ich denke an das 7.9, weil günstig... der Umstieg auf ein Alubike mit recht günstigen Teilen wird mir aber nach mehreren Jahren Carbon High-End nicht leicht fallen. Ich bin aber einfach nicht mehr bereit, so viel Geld zu investieren. Die Prioritäten verschieben sich mit der Zeit einfach ...


----------



## madmaxmatt (25. September 2012)

noch was ...

an den AL 29ern ist 2fach vorne verbaut. Was denkt ihr über 2-fach an 29er Fullys? Kann man das gut treten? Ich denke, wer so etwas fährt, ist ja auch etwas weg vom Race... am 29er Hardtail mit 9kg sollte das ja gehen. Ich will ein 29er fully nur noch zum Spaß. Wenn dann 24er vorne, oder? 

Erfahrungen?


----------



## ultrapro (2. Oktober 2012)

Weiß schon jemand ob bei den Preisen für das Nerve Al+ 6.0 was bekannt ist. Das Rad reizt mich wirklich sehr.


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (2. Oktober 2012)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> noch was ...
> 
> an den AL 29ern ist 2fach vorne verbaut. Was denkt ihr über 2-fach an 29er Fullys? Kann man das gut treten? Ich denke, wer so etwas fährt, ist ja auch etwas weg vom Race... am 29er Hardtail mit 9kg sollte das ja gehen. Ich will ein 29er fully nur noch zum Spaß. Wenn dann 24er vorne, oder?
> 
> Erfahrungen?


 
Ich fahr am 29er 22/36 mit Bash, 9fach, hab aber auch ehrlich gesagt nie verstanden, wozu ein Mountainbiker irgendwas größer 38 Zähne benötigt. Übersetzung kannst du ja einfach im Vergleich ausrechnen, bei ner 36er Kassette sind 24 Zähne auf jeden Fall ausreichend klein vorne. Ich glaub der Laufraddurchmesserunterschied macht irgendwas bei 7% in der Übersetzung aus (müsste man mal die realen Felgendurchmesser nachmessen).

Zu deiner Frage weiter oben bzgl. Federweg: Ich hab damals gezeitet auf nem ordentlichen trail. Fast nur bergab. Speci Camber 29 (=Nerve AL 29) gegen mein Prophet 26 @ 150mm/150mm. Das Camber war gleichschnell. Später dann noch auf ner lokalen DH mein 130mm Bandit 29 gegen Speci Enduro @ 170mm. Gleichschnell. Also +10mm FW durch die Laufräder finde ich ne maßlose Untertreibung was den reinen speed auf ruppigen Strecken angeht. +30mm sind locker drinne bei ordentlicher Abstimmung und Anpassung der Fahrweise und der Lenkzentrale (für mich funktionierts nur mit ultrakurzen Vorbauten, 50mm warn schon zu lang). Aber das ist rein der speed, Spaß bei Sprüngen etc. ist dann nochmal ein anderes Thema. 
Aber generell bin ich der Meinung, dass die Abfahrtsqualitäten von 29ern maßlos unterschätzt werden. Wer die Dirt liest, weiß das. Und man merkt ja aus welchem Lager ich eigentlich komme/kam. Nerve AL 29 ist für mich persönlich auch das interessanteste Bike von Canyon 2013. Hochzu CC, runterzu AM. Bäm.
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, das eigene Empfinden kann unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## ThiMuc (2. Oktober 2012)

ultrapro schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand ob bei den Preisen für das Nerve Al+ 6.0 was bekannt ist. Das Rad reizt mich wirklich sehr.



Jo das würde mich auch interessieren  AL+ 6 oder AL+ 7


----------



## madmaxmatt (2. Oktober 2012)

Danke Bandiro, sehr hilfreich! Ich fahre momentan ein 29er HT mit 100mm vorne, und ich bin gefühlt gleichschnell (wenn auch weniger komfortabel) als mit meinem alten 26er Carbonfully. Einen direkten Vergleich habe ich aber nicht mehr, da das Rad schon länger verkauft ist. 

Ich denke, das 29er Nerve AL ist für mich die richtige Lösung. 29 wegen der Traktion und dem Fahrgefühl, v.a. bergab, Fully wegen dem Fahrspaß und meinem Rücken (mit so wenig Zeit will ich etwas, das Spaß macht und keine Streckbank) und Alu wegen Geldbeutel. Nach 5 Jahren Carbon setze ich zwischenzeitlich andere Prioritäten. Die Bikes werden ja nicht (noch) teurer, d.h. vielleicht ist in ein paar Jahren wieder was "schwarzes" drin, dann mit etwas weniger kg als das AL 29. Die Gewichte der AL 29er Modelle würden mich aber schon noch interessieren. Weiss jemand was von nem baldigen Test in einer der großen MTB Zeitschriften? 

Bei Canyon hab ich angerufen. Das einzige, was die mir sagen konnten zur Verfügbarkeit ist: 

- bestellbar ab Mitte Oktober
- Lieferfrist: erfahrbar ab Mitte Oktober 
Einige Modelle anscheinend erst ab März lieferbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arturo_Bandini (2. Oktober 2012)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Bei Canyon hab ich angerufen. Das einzige, was die mir sagen konnten zur Verfügbarkeit ist:
> 
> - bestellbar ab Mitte Oktober
> - Lieferfrist: erfahrbar ab Mitte Oktober
> Einige Modelle anscheinend erst ab März lieferbar...



Ahh, danke für die Auskunft, beim Versender ist halt leider immer Geduld angesagt, auch wenn man schon mit den Scheinen wedelnd im Kreis läuft.
Gewicht kann man sich herleiten, sofern die 2650g ohne Dämpfer sind, was anzunehmen ist. Dann wirst du bei den unteren beiden Modellen wohl bei kanpp über 13kg komplett rauskommen, mit der Bereifung (die ich persönlich für unterbereift halte). Aber ist ja immer Potential nach unten da.... Nur die unfassbar grottigen Fox Luftgabeln nörven, da muss eigentlich ne Reba/Revelation dual air rein, wenn man keinen absoluten Pogostick wünscht.


----------



## Bunnyking (2. Oktober 2012)

Servus,

wieviel Federweg hat denn das Nerve29? In der Bike steht 110mm und im PDF steht beimm Rahmen 120mm...

120 wäre eigentlich perfekt..

Gruß

Frank


----------



## zoomer (3. Oktober 2012)

Perfekt wäre 140 ...

Soweit ich mich erinnere wurde im Canyon MTB News
Messevideo auch von 110 geredet.


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (3. Oktober 2012)

Die Geodaten des AL 29 in der pdf waren doch korrupt, ich dachte das sei offensichtlich. Das war die Geo von nem 26er Rad, Kettenstrebe, BB drop etc. Sind 110mm, steht auch aufm link. 
Auf die echte Geo bin ich gespannt, hoffentlich um die 40mm BB drop und laaange Oberrohre .


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Oktober 2012)

Am Samstag werd ich dann mal n paar 2013ner Bikes Testen und versuchen ein paar Preise zu erfahren, am Abend gibs dann infos


----------



## madmaxmatt (3. Oktober 2012)

Arturo_Bandini schrieb:


> Ahh, danke für die Auskunft, beim Versender ist halt leider immer Geduld angesagt, auch wenn man schon mit den Scheinen wedelnd im Kreis läuft.
> Gewicht kann man sich herleiten, sofern die 2650g ohne Dämpfer sind, was anzunehmen ist. Dann wirst du bei den unteren beiden Modellen wohl bei kanpp über 13kg komplett rauskommen, mit der Bereifung (die ich persönlich für unterbereift halte). Aber ist ja immer Potential nach unten da.... Nur die unfassbar grottigen Fox Luftgabeln nörven, da muss eigentlich ne Reba/Revelation dual air rein, wenn man keinen absoluten Pogostick wünscht.



Was gefällt dir nicht an den Fox Gabeln? Ich fahre die seit 5 Jahren, kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Momentan sogar eine Kashima ... wobei ich, wenn ich ehrlich bin, keinen Unterschied spüre... reines Marketing  

Sollte ich mir das AL29 zulegen, dann wohl das zweitgünstigste Modell oder auch das günstigste, je nach dem. Ich hab hier noch eine Magura Marta Raceline, ein paar Carbonteile (Stütze, Lenker), nen Tubeless Kit in die Laufräder, dann sollte das passen. Was würdet ihr verändern?


----------



## madmaxmatt (3. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Am Samstag werd ich dann mal n paar 2013ner Bikes Testen und versuchen ein paar Preise zu erfahren, am Abend gibs dann infos



Hab vor 3 Tagen angerufen, die sagten, die haben nur 2012 Material zum testen im Showroom... fand ich auch komisch, wer will denn 2012er Material JETZT testen?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Oktober 2012)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Hab vor 3 Tagen angerufen, die sagten, die haben nur 2012 Material zum testen im Showroom... fand ich auch komisch, wer will denn 2012er Material JETZT testen?



Fahr nicht nach Koblenz sondern nach Brixen, Testival, da haben alle Hersteller 2013ner Bikes 

Letztes Jahr hatten sie auch schon den Katalog mit den Preisen, ich hoff die haben heuer auch so was rumliegen


----------



## madmaxmatt (3. Oktober 2012)

hey boardi,

cool dass du fährst. würdest du vielleicht danach ein paar infos hier rein stellen? gerade herstelleraussagen zu lieferfristen (al29) und gewichte, etc. würden sehr interessieren. auch ein paar fotos vom 29er, wenn du das mal zum testen kriegst. 
danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich werd mal guggn was sich machen lässt, ich hoff die haben schon einen fertigen Katalog mit gewichten und preisen, ansonsten wirds schwer alles zu merken. 

Testen werd ich fast sicher nur n Tourqe, 29er hatte ich schon letztes Jahr.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Oktober 2012)

Arturo_Bandini schrieb:


> Die Geodaten des AL 29 in der pdf waren doch korrupt, ich dachte das sei offensichtlich. Das war die Geo von nem 26er Rad, Kettenstrebe, BB drop etc. Sind 110mm, steht auch aufm link.
> Auf die echte Geo bin ich gespannt, hoffentlich um die 40mm BB drop und laaange Oberrohre .



War auch erst irritiert. Habe aber dann festgestellt, dass sie die Tabellen vom Nerve CF und dem Nerve AL 29 vertauscht haben. Schaut mal 4 oder 5 Seiten weiter vorn.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Oktober 2012)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Hab vor 3 Tagen angerufen, die sagten, die haben nur 2012 Material zum testen im Showroom... fand ich auch komisch, wer will denn 2012er Material JETZT testen?



Kann ich noch verstehen, da Canyon laut Website in dieser Woche Inventur macht. Schätze, dass es ab kommender Woche die ersten 2013er Bikes zu sehen gibt.

Brenne nämlich auch auf das 29er Nerve AL. Ich vermute aber, dass zur 2014er Saison ein 29er Nerve CF nachgeschoben wird. Das wäre dann mindestens um 500 g leichter.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Oktober 2012)

nächste woche werden dann sicher die 2013ner auf der hp sein, auch letztes jahr gingen die 2012er um den 10 oktober online


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (3. Oktober 2012)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> War auch erst irritiert. Habe aber dann festgestellt, dass sie die Tabellen vom Nerve CF und dem Nerve AL 29 vertauscht haben. Schaut mal 4 oder 5 Seiten weiter vorn.



Oha, vielen lieben Dank der Herr, sehr schön. Mist, mit 1,77m genau zwischen M und L. Alright, dann L mit 30mm Vorbau. Bleibt der Radstand wenigstens schön lang und die Kiste ruhig, wenns wild wird .


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Oktober 2012)

Arturo_Bandini schrieb:


> Oha, vielen lieben Dank der Herr, sehr schön. Mist, mit 1,77m genau zwischen M und L. Alright, dann L mit 30mm Vorbau. Bleibt der Radstand wenigstens schön lang und die Kiste ruhig, wenns wild wird .



Kann es sein, dass wir über zwei verschiedene pdfs reden? 

http://www.mtb-forum.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/CANYON-MOUNTAIN-BIKES-2013.pdf

S. 26 und 31 sind die betreffenden.

Dann kann dein Blutdruck wieder runterkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (3. Oktober 2012)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass wir über zwei verschiedene pdfs reden?
> 
> http://www.mtb-forum.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/CANYON-MOUNTAIN-BIKES-2013.pdf
> 
> ...



Der Tabelle aus Italien glaube ich jedenfalls nicht.

29er Fully 425 mm Kettenstrebenlänge


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Der Tabelle aus Italien glaube ich jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> 29er Fully 425 mm Kettenstrebenlänge



Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch weiter oben, dass die beiden Tabellen auf den Seiten 26 & 31 vertauscht worden sind. Das Nerve CF hat auch keine 450 mm Kettenstreben. Denkt euch die Tabellen um, dann passt's.


----------



## zoomer (3. Oktober 2012)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch weiter oben, dass die beiden Tabellen auf den Seiten 26 & 31 vertauscht worden sind. Das Nerve CF hat auch keine 450 mm Kettenstreben. Denkt euch die Tabellen um, dann passt's.



Ja sorry,
hab mit dem Nerve AL verglichen, dass war auch keine 29er Geo ...


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (4. Oktober 2012)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass wir über zwei verschiedene pdfs reden?
> 
> http://www.mtb-forum.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/CANYON-MOUNTAIN-BIKES-2013.pdf
> 
> ...


 
Nene, passt schon alles, ich hatte halt vorher nur gesehen, dass die Geo vom AL falsch ist, aber nicht, dass die AL Geo 5 Seiten weiter vorn beim CF zu finden ist und dankte dir dann, für den Hinweis. Alles cool, Bludruck im Grünen. Höchstens Blutzirkulationsveränderungen im Unterleibsbereich beim Nachdenken über Geos von neuen bikes.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Oktober 2012)

Arturo_Bandini schrieb:


> Nene, passt schon alles, ich hatte halt vorher nur gesehen, dass die Geo vom AL falsch ist, aber nicht, dass die AL Geo 5 Seiten weiter vorn beim CF zu finden ist und dankte dir dann, für den Hinweis. Alles cool, Bludruck im Grünen. Höchstens Blutzirkulationsveränderungen im Unterleibsbereich beim Nachdenken über Geos von neuen bikes.


----------



## ThiMuc (5. Oktober 2012)

Meint ihr die Preise werden sich an den Vorjahrespreisen orientieren? 
Bin an einem Nerve AL+ 6.0 interessiert, solange es (deutlich) unter 2000 liegen wird


----------



## Se_b (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe mal das Torque EX Flowmotion orientiert sich an dem Preis vom Trailflow von 2012.
Dann wird es nämlich direkt geholt


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Oktober 2012)

und zurück vom testival, leider gab keine infos zu den 13ner bikes, keine katalog und leider waren auch alle bikes schon vergeben


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2012)

Heute mal wieder in Brixen gewesen, hatten heute weniger stress und konnte auch länger mit den typen von Canyon reden. Gewichte, preise etc wissen sie leider noch nix, das soll alles in dieser woche entschieden werden und mitte oktober solls auf die Homepage. 

Bin heut aufs 29er Nerve gestiegen, fühlt sich echt gut an und im vergleich zum treck isses viel wendiger.


----------



## madmaxmatt (7. Oktober 2012)

Cool, danke für die Info! Bisschen neidisch, du bist schon drauf gesessen... weisst du zufällig, welche Ausstattungsvariante es war? Die teure mit SLR Laufrädern? Oder eine günstigere mit XT Kurbeln? Mich würde das "gefühlte" Gewicht interessieren ... und, mit welchem "Treck" du es verglichen hast in deinem Post. 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. Oktober 2012)

Treck war das Rumblefish

das bin ich einmal kurz aufn sportplatz gefahren und dann im Gelände, aber da auch nur wenige meter da das ding kaum um kurven ging, auch nicht aufn sportplatz.

Das Nerve hingegen bin ich nur aufn sportplatz gefahren, da ich heute nur straßenkleidung hatten (hab eigentlich nur das bike zur fox gebracht um das propedal zu checken, hatte ne macke). Ausstattung hab ich nicht so geschaut, aber es waren die SLR Räder dran, leider hab ichs auch nicht aufgehoben, zum gwicht kann ich somit gar nix sagen, aufn sportplatz war es aber schon deutlich wendiger als das treck

Achja un di strive haben nun ne andere "kettenführung" nimmer die von canyon sondern ne andere.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (7. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> HGewichte, preise etc wissen sie leider noch nix, das soll alles in dieser woche entschieden werden und mitte oktober solls auf die Homepage.



Is klar nächste Woche solls auf die HP aber sie wissen noch nix  Die wissen die genauen Preise schon Monate, jedoch wie jedes Jahr wird ein Drama draus gemacht. Jeder andere Hersteller hat die Preise schon seit der Euro-Bike veröffentlicht. Alles Marketing-Ding Gedöns um zu sehen, wo preislich die Konkurrenz liegt.


----------



## rmfausi (7. Oktober 2012)

Entspannt euch noch 1 1/2 Wochen dann wissen wir genausoviel wie Canyon jetzt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## zoomer (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es schon ein bisschen schade.

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem 29er AM Fully.
Wegen der angekündigten erneuten Preissteigerungen und
schlechterer Ausstattung hab ich mir eben auch noch mal
die raren 2012er Modellen angesehen.

Irgendwann war es mir dann zu Riskant noch auf die Specs zu
warten bis alle 2012er ausverkauft sind, so hab ich mir noch
schnell ein 120er Würfel geholt.
2013er standen zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon im Laden.

Hätten die Specs und Preise einigermassen hingehauen hätte
ich ja lieber endlich mal ein Canyon gekauft.
Selbst Rose kam mit ihren Daten drei Tage zu spät.
Aber dann hätte ich auch noch ein paar Monate auf die
Auslieferung warten müssen und so fahre ich bereits.


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> so fahre ich bereits.



... 3 Wochen bis die Saison vorbei ist. Im Winter wird eh Hardtail gefahren. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.


----------



## zoomer (9. Oktober 2012)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.



Irgendwie nicht meine Stärke 

Ja, ich im Winter auch Hardtail bzw. Singlespeed Starrbike,
Hauptsache 29er.

Unglaublich wieviele Ecken so ein geschaltetes Fully zum
Matsch ablegen hat, das Singlespeed duscht sich schneller.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2012)

Canyon Italia hat heut auf FB geschrieben, dass in wenigen stunden die Homepage komplett überarbeitet sein wird


----------



## cycophilipp (9. Oktober 2012)

woher hat jemand von euch ein Torque FRX bekommen, das schon auf der Canyon Homepage "Lieferung eingestellt" war?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (9. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Canyon Italia hat heut auf FB geschrieben, dass in wenigen stunden die Homepage komplett überarbeitet sein wird



quatsch! Diese Woche ist Inventur!
Die Seite wird von kommenden Sonntag auf Montag in der Nacht umgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2012)

Juz71 schrieb:


> quatsch! Diese Woche ist Inventur!
> Die Seite wird von kommenden Sonntag auf Montag in der Nacht umgestellt.



quatsch du!

Inventur war vom  29.09. bis 05.10.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (9. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> quatsch du!
> 
> Inventur war vom  29.09. bis 05.10.



ändert nichts an der Tatsache das HEUTE 1000% NICHTS online geht


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2012)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ändert nichts an der Tatsache das HEUTE 1000% NICHTS online geht



Possible 

ich hab nur weitergegeben was ich auf FB glesen hab


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Oktober 2012)

und die italiener scheinen wirklich an der HP zu basteln

http://www.canyon.com/_it/service/news_event.html?nt=3639



> WEBSITE 2013 UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> Siamo in fase di aggiornamento del sito 2013 pertanto vi preghiamo di avere un po' di pazienza. Riprenderemo a rispondere regolarmente a tutte le vostre e-mail appena i lavori saranno conclusi.
> Vi ringraziamo anticipatamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## log11 (9. Oktober 2012)

Das Yellowstone AL 29 finde ich interessant. Mal schaun wo der Preis bei dem 5.9 angesetzt wird.


----------



## Canyon_Support (9. Oktober 2012)

Unsere Homepage geht zentral von Koblenz aus an den Start. Da heißt, in Italien zur gleichen Zeit wie in Deutschland oder in Frankreich. Und ja, wir basteln mit Hochdruck an der neuen Seite. Und nein, es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die neue 2013er Seite online gehen wird. Habt noch ein klein wenig Geduld. Die Inventur haben wir bereits am Freitag abgeschlossen.

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (9. Oktober 2012)

Alle schon nervös und bereit viel Geld auszugeben...


----------



## der_erce (11. Oktober 2012)

Zu so einem relativ uninteressanten Thema kommt dann doch mal ein Canyonero vorbei.  Aber ich glaub der Robert ist vielleicht der gleiche Robert, der auch auf FB viel hilft? Einer der wenigen, der viel (merkliche) Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Nachrichtendienst betreibt.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Oktober 2012)

Wenns der selbe Robert ist, der auf FB hilft, dann ist laut meinen infos die ich aufm testival von der Sabine (oder Sandra, bin mir nimmer sicher) bekommen hab, die betreuung der FB seite sein "ganzer/einziger" arbeitsbereich.


----------



## der_erce (11. Oktober 2012)

Hmm...wie dem auch sei..


----------



## _sebastian (11. Oktober 2012)

Canyon Seite ist gerade offline.... *nur mal so in den Raum geworfen*


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir läuft sie einwandfrei


----------



## _sebastian (11. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir jetzt auch wieder.....sorry für den falschen Alarm ;-)


----------



## der_erce (11. Oktober 2012)

lol..kann das sein dass ihr ein wenig hibbelig seid?


----------



## ThiMuc (11. Oktober 2012)

Neeeeeee garnicht *g*

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Canyon_Support (11. Oktober 2012)

Es ist ein und derselbe Robert.  Facebook ist in dem Sinne nicht mein einziger Arbeitsbereich, aber einer meiner größten. Alles in allem umfaßt es eigentlich den ganzen Social Media Bereich. Facebook, Google+, Twitter, Youtube, Canyon-Blog, Canyon-Events und natürlich mehrere Foren. Unterstützt werde ich dabei im Bereich Service von Niels. 
Gern würden wir uns hier im Forum noch mehr einbringen oder besser auf euch eingehen, aber es ist ein ziemlich großer Zeitfaktor, das IBC und das RR-News Forum im Überblick zu behalten. Aber wir tun, was wir können. Und in den meisten Fällen helft ihr euch ja gegenseitig auch recht gut weiter, sodaß es nicht immer zwingend notwendig ist, dass sich ein Canyonero zusätzlich mit einschaltet.
Wenn aber doch mal Not am Mann ist, dann dürft ihr gern per PN an uns schreiben.

Viele Grüße
Robert

Und drückt dieser Tage nicht so oft F5, die Seite geht auch von allein online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (11. Oktober 2012)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Und drückt dieser Tage nicht so oft F5, die Seite geht auch von allein online.



Hi Robert,
ach komm. Jetzt wo du es sagst, darum wird sie bei mir auch kaputt sein vom vielen drauf herumdrücken.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Trojus (11. Oktober 2012)

Es ist soweit


----------



## Bergschlampe (11. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt tut sich was!


----------



## Vincy (11. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Pevloc (11. Oktober 2012)

Uh, bin schon ganz wuschig...


----------



## LuxButz (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja endlich ich halte es kaum noch aus wann sind die endlich fertig ich bin es schon.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Oktober 2012)

Habs a grad entdeckt... Na dann mal sehen was so kommt...


----------



## Erdbomber (11. Oktober 2012)

endlich


----------



## simdiem (12. Oktober 2012)

Page ist online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThiMuc (12. Oktober 2012)

jo juhuuu (-;


----------



## ltdrace (12. Oktober 2012)

jippppie


----------



## log11 (12. Oktober 2012)

Jo endlich. Das Canyon Yellowstone AL 6.9 ist für den Preis wirklich brauchbar ausgestattet. Leider verzichtet Canyon auf die innenverlegten Züge bei dem Modell, schade.


----------



## lemartin (12. Oktober 2012)

und wo ist diese neue 2cm federnde Sattelstütze? Oder ein bezahlbares Ultimate CF SLX ohne dieser hässlichen Ultegra sondern mit Athena oder Chorus?
Bin doch etwas enttäuscht..


----------



## Keeper1407 (12. Oktober 2012)

Mich interessiert das Nerve AL7.0. Wie kann ich in der Ansicht die Modellfarbe ändern?


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2012)

Schade... evtl. sollte Canyon mal etwas in ihre Serverfarm investieren - die Homepage ist zweitweise nicht mehr erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

Modellfraben lassen isch auch nicht ändern, da gibs noch n bissl was zu tun.


----------



## chantre72 (12. Oktober 2012)

Kein Lux und kein Nerve MR. Bei der Modellpalette ist für mich LEIDER nichts dabei. Hoffentlich hält mein Lux noch lange


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Modellfraben lassen isch auch nicht ändern, da gibs noch n bissl was zu tun.



Funktioniert - die Seite ist nur extrem überlastet.


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2012)

Das Dropzone hat nur noch ein Kettenblatt und keine VarioStütze. Ich wusste es. Und jetzt sind es 3 Bikes mit Doppelbrücke.
Die Ausstattungen und Preise überraschen mich jetzt allerdings schon beim FRX. Anstatt wie früher 300 Euro unterschied gibts jetzt mal satte 600 Euro unterschied zwischen der der billigsten und der nächsten Klasse. Das sieht man auch an der Qualität der Komponenten. Farblich dachte ich fast das Dropzone hätte ne rote Kontrastlakierung bekommen. In der Freeride sah das zumindest so aus. Dann hätt ich nämlcih gleich nen Tausch angeboten  
Fazit. Mir taugt mein Speedzone!


----------



## Keeper1407 (12. Oktober 2012)

Die schaffen wohl noch dran, mittlerweile kann man links unten die Farbvariationen sehen, aber noch nicht ändern. Guck ich mir heute Abend noch mal an. Hätte gerne ein Nerve AL7.0 oder Al+6.0. Schaun mer mal...


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2012)

Schön, dass Canyon weitestgehend auf Schwalbe-Reifen verzichtet hat und stattdessen die Bikes (Fully) mit Continental-Reifen ausgestattet hat.


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2012)

Leider geil - das neue Strive Race AL 9.0






*Link zur Großansicht*


----------



## mssc (12. Oktober 2012)

F5 oder "Neu Laden" hilft... dann sollten auch alle Farben zu sehen sein..


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2012)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das Nerve AL7.0. Wie kann ich in der Ansicht die Modellfarbe ändern?


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Farbkombos:

*Torque FRX Playzone - 1.999 EUR*





*Torque FRX Rockzone - 2.699 EUR*





*Torque EX Trailflow - 2.999 EUR*





*Nerve AL+ 6.0 - 1.799 EUR*





*Nerve CF 8.0 - 2.999 EUR*





*Nerve AL 9.9 - 2.599 EUR*





*Grand Canyon CF SLX 8.9 - 1.999 EUR*





*Speedmax CF 9.0 LTD - 8.999 EUR*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (12. Oktober 2012)

Nanu, haben die beim XC/AL jetzt wieder die alte Wippe?


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Nanu, haben die beim XC/AL jetzt wieder die alte Wippe?



 Die "alte" Wippe (2011er) sah doch so aus:





Und die neue Wippe sieht jetzt so aus:





Und hier die von 2012:


----------



## flotho (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

was meint ihr zu den neuen Modellen also meiner Meinung nach sehen nur die Hardtail`s richtig gut aus die Fully`s finde ich zu bunt und sehen fast aus wie die von Cube oder Ghost. 

Was ich am besten finde ist das Nerve AL in schwarz mit weiss!

Was haltet ihr von den Rädern?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich finds schad, dass die AL+ nur noch XC bzw. CrossMountain LR haben, die von Mavic auch nur bis 2,3er Reifen freigegeben sind.


----------



## BrotherMo (12. Oktober 2012)

Da gratuliere ich mal allen die sich noch die 2012 Bikes bestellt haben...


----------



## mohlo (12. Oktober 2012)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Da gratuliere ich mal allen die sich noch die 2012 Bikes bestellt haben...



Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind...

Ich gratuliere mal allen, die sich noch die 2011er Modelle bestellt haben - kein Design-Schick-Schnack, sondern "Understatement"


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Da gratuliere ich mal allen die sich noch die 2012 Bikes bestellt haben...



Ich bin auch froh, ein 2012er AM zu haben, war gut 600 billiger und hat wenigstens ein AM LRS, is zwar schwer aber stabil.


----------



## Erdbomber (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mal sehr auf die ersten Fahrberichte des neuen Torque EX bzgl. der uphill Qualitäten gespannt.


----------



## ultrapro (12. Oktober 2012)

Bah, warum kostet das billigste AL+ 1800â¬. Es mÃ¼sste noch ein 5.0 geben. Die XC gefallen mir einfach von der Geometrie nicht so gut. Im August werden die billiger oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (12. Oktober 2012)

@mohlo für die Bilder. Mittlerweile funktioniert die Seite wohl richtig, trotzdem Danke.


----------



## ThiMuc (12. Oktober 2012)

ultrapro schrieb:


> Bah, warum kostet das billigste AL+ 1800. Es müsste noch ein 5.0 geben. Die XC gefallen mir einfach von der Geometrie nicht so gut. Im August werden die billiger oder?



Ja... aber dann musste halt noch mal ein knappes Jahr abwarten /-:
Also ich wollte mir ein AL+ 6.0 eventuell kaufen.... nur 1800 sind halt dafür echt nicht wenig


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

Gibt ja auch Radon, das Slide 150 hat ja auch so ne Geo, bins am Testival gefahren, unterschiede zum Nerve konnte ich keine feststellen


----------



## iquilibrium (12. Oktober 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Ich bin mal sehr auf die ersten Fahrberichte des neuen Torque EX bzgl. der uphill Qualitäten gespannt.




He he, kann es in KW 51 oder vielleicht weng eher testen


----------



## Ghost.1 (12. Oktober 2012)

wieso gibt es das strive 7 und 8 nicht in schwarz


----------



## fritzd (12. Oktober 2012)

es gibt kein rahmen fuer Torque EX/FRX. warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (12. Oktober 2012)

@mohlo

Hoppla, dann habe ich das wohl mit dem AM verwechselt. Da wurde die Wippe ein wenig mehr verändert.

Abgesehen gefällt mir das Torque Gapstar am besten bislang.


----------



## zoomer (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde das 29er Nerve prima.
Ich kann in Preis und  Ausstattung sogar wieder den Versenderbikevorteil
erkennen.
Hätte es mehr als 120 mm Federweg würde ich mich jetzt ganz schön
ärgern es nicht abgewartet zu haben. Wobei je nach Grösse frühestens
KW 14.






flotho schrieb:


> was meint ihr zu den neuen Modellen also meiner Meinung nach sehen nur die Hardtail`s richtig gut aus die Fully`s finde ich zu bunt und sehen fast aus wie die von Cube oder Ghost.



Ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Allerdings liegt ein Grossteil nur an den wilden Aufklebern z.B. Felgen, Gabel,
und ist im Gegensatz zu Cube nicht auf den Rahmen lackiert.
Wenn man die wegmacht hat man schnell ein optisch ruhiges Bike.






chantre72 schrieb:


> Kein Lux und kein Nerve MR. Bei der Modellpalette ist für mich LEIDER nichts dabei. Hoffentlich hält mein Lux noch lange



Das Nerve MR heisst jetzt Nerve AL + (Plus !)


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das Nerve MR heisst jetzt Nerve AL + (Plus !)



AL+ ist das alte AM


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn jetzt bei den Nerves AL+ mit dem Federweg hinten, 140 oder 150 mm ?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt bei den Nerves AL+ mit dem Federweg hinten, 140 oder 150 mm ?



150mm und X12


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> 150mm und X12



dachte ich auch, aber bei den Geo-Daten steht 140mm


----------



## Canyon_Support (12. Oktober 2012)

Da hat sich leider ein Fehler eingeschlichen.
Geometrietabelle wird umgehend geändert.

Das Nerve AL + hat vorn und auch hinten 150 mm Federweg.


Viele Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

ok, dann ist irgendwo ein fehler drinnen, weil auf der brücke steht ja auch 150 und die zahl hat bisher immer den federweg angegeben, aufm AM steht da bei mir noch ne 140 dran


edit: da war der robert schneller


----------



## zoomer (12. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> AL+ ist das alte AM



Oh sorry da hast Du recht,
bin wohl noch nicht ganz aufgewacht bei dem miesen Wetter ...


----------



## ultrapro (12. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch Radon, das Slide 150 hat ja auch so ne Geo, bins am Testival gefahren, unterschiede zum Nerve konnte ich keine feststellen



Ich glaube du meinst wohl eher das Slide 140. Das 150 geht bei 2000 los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (12. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das Nerve MR heisst jetzt Nerve AL + (Plus !)



Ich glaube das ist eher das AM. Ich hatte auf ein Marathonbike gehofft. Am liebsten eins aus Plastik.


----------



## Erdbomber (12. Oktober 2012)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> He he, kann es in KW 51 oder vielleicht weng eher testen



In dem Fall hast es schon bestellt, cool Den Bericht dann bitte schön ausführlich


----------



## G.Heim (12. Oktober 2012)

Das Strive hat jetzt den Namenszusatz *AL*.
Dann können wir nächstes Jahr wohl mit dem Strive *CF* rechnen.

Ich nehme mal an, dass Al für Alu und CF für Carbon steht.


----------



## zoomer (12. Oktober 2012)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Das Strive hat jetzt den Namenszusatz *AL*.
> Dann können wir nächstes Jahr wohl mit dem Strive *CF* rechnen.
> 
> Ich nehme mal an, dass Al für Alu und CF für Carbon steht.



Ja schon.
Aber die Namensänderung bertrifft ja die allgemeine Vereinheitlichung
und besseres Verständniss.

Von daher würde ich nicht daraus schliessen dass ein zwangsläufig ein
Carbonmodell folgen muss.

(Nur beim Nerve 29 bin ich mir sicher dass nächstes oder spätestens
übernächstes Jahr eins kommen wird)


----------



## madmaxmatt (12. Oktober 2012)

ich bin überrascht über den preis des Al 29er Topmodells. Irgendwo hatte ich für die AL 29er Serie Preise von 1799 - 3799 EUR gelesen. Mit SLR LRS und den übrigen Anbauteilen finde ich den Preis für das AL 9.9 29er noch verschmerzbar. 

Schade, dass die 29er erst im März lieferbar sind... wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

ultrapro schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst wohl eher das Slide 140. Das 150 geht bei 2000 los.



Meinte eigentlich schon das 150er

Das 8.0er ist aber fast gleich ausgestattet wie das AL+8 und kostet 600 weniger.

Ich konnte das Radon fahren, unterschiede gibs eigentlich nur am finisching, lack und schweisnähte wirken beim canyon hochwertiger und sauberer und die innen verlegten züge machen auch einiges her. Beim AL+ gibs dann auch noch ne stealth reverb, noch n kabel weniger, was das bike edler macht.


----------



## iquilibrium (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja genau, lediglich das Alpinist.

Ich denke auch das da noch ne Carbon Variante kommt. würde ich aber nicht viel Sinn drin sehen. Ich kann ein Lied davon singen, wenn man das Bike in einer Technischen Passage über dem lenker verlässt und es dann auf nen stein kippt. Macht hässliche dellen


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

Die werden wohl eher an nem Strive 650B arbeiten, Radon hat ja schon bekannt gegeben auf der Eurobike 2013 ein Slide mit 650B vorzustellen, ich glaub ein 150er oder 160er. Canyon hat diese Meldung sicher auch gesehen und wird sich 1-2 gedanken drüber machen. 

Ein Plastik Tourqe wär schon was feines, muss ja nicht ultra leicht sein. Beim Testival hat mir das Carbon Demo echt gut gefallen und ist sich super gefahren, leider aber viel zu teuer.


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2012)

10k glaub ich für das Demo in Carbon oder?

Edit: stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

5k hat uns der Typ am stand gesagt

das hier hatte ich einen ganzen nachmittag

http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=QC94UNf2DouSswaVh4G4AQ&ved=0CFEQ8wIwCA


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2012)

Jo...das 10K ist das S-Works.


----------



## un1e4shed (12. Oktober 2012)

keine Frame-sets mehr? :-(


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> keine Frame-sets mehr? :-(



Canyon is da am überlegen, laut FB komment vom Robert

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Astaroth (12. Oktober 2012)

Canyon hat schon mal hübschere Bikes gehabt


----------



## keepout (12. Oktober 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach stimmt die Gewichtsangabe des AL+ 8.0 nicht: es wird mit 13,80 kg angegeben mit XT Ausstattung und das AL+ 9 mit SRAM Ausstattung mit 12,6 kg - ich denke, das kann nicht stimmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

Was sagt ihr zu den neuen Torque FRX Modellen?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2012)

Über ein KG nur mit der Schaltgruppe, das is schon heftig.


----------



## keepout (12. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Über ein KG nur mit der Schaltgruppe, das is schon heftig.



Ich denke, das ist eher unmöglich - es wird ein Tippfehler sein: das AL+ 8.0 wird 200g schwerer sein, also 12,80 kg.


----------



## Stromberg (12. Oktober 2012)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Strive Race das einzige Modell mit XX1 ist?


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe zwar noch kein FRX, aber Anfang nächsten Jahres ist es soweit.

Farben: Ok die Farben vom Vorjahr, waren wirklich schöner. Alleine dieses Pogo Grey geht mal überhaupt nicht. Ich will nicht auf dem Trail Pogo tanzen, sondern shredden.

Das Radar Black finde ich ganz in Ordnung. Preislich muss ich aber sagen, bin ich etwas in der Kaufentscheidung verunsichert.
1999 für 180mm Fahrwerk oder 200mm ?? Da ich aber weiterhin noch nach Oben pedalieren will, wird es wahrscheinlich doch das 180er Fahrwerk werden.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

Ist lockeres hochfahren mit dem Whipzone nicht mehr möglich?


----------



## Nduro (12. Oktober 2012)

Schade das alle Frx nur noch ein Kettenblatt haben.
Ich finde das alle[jetzt] alte nämlich total vielfältig.

Das Dropzone gefällt.


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Oktober 2012)

Naja kann man so oder so sehen.

Bei uns im Deister, gibt es Leute die mit einem Demo noch eine 30km Tour machen. Das ist ist meinen Augen "eine ziemliche Bestraf(f)ung des Körpers. Aber man hat natürlich gleich einen super Trainingseffekt: "ordentlich Schmalz in die Beine"

Ihr Canyon FRX Fahrer, ihr könnt mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen ^^


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. Oktober 2012)

wer will denn schon innenverlegte Züge?
ich bin froh das ich so etwas nicht habe.


----------



## Nduro (12. Oktober 2012)

@tmf.....
Musst mal eins Probefahrten. Da mein Pitch derzeit ein Lagerschaden hat den ich noch nicht repariert habe, bin ich diese Woche schon drei mal eine Tour zwischen 25-30 km. Und es geht gut.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (12. Oktober 2012)

Die 2013er-Modelle überzeugen mich nicht so richtig. Wieso gibts alle Mountainbikes nur noch in bunt? Dazu mit doppeltem Canyon-Logo, 1x reicht ja wohl. Ich will doch keinen bunten Blumenstrauß mit Werbung auf Rädern. Schönes schlichtes Design fehlt. 2012 gabs (fast) alle Räder in matt-schwarz, das ist anscheinend nur noch für ausgewählte Modelle möglich. Und preislich... naja, ist das auch nicht mehr attraktiv.

Das AM+ find ich aber nicht schlecht, Der Steuerwinkel von 67 Grad ist mal ne Hausnummer. Aber die Farben...


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Oktober 2012)

@Nduro: Ich sage auch nicht, das es unmöglich ist ^^
Ist natürlich eine feine Sache. Ein 160 Enduro für Hometrails und für Bikeparkbesuche den 200er Hobel. Natürlich ich es noch besser, wenn man Morgens am völlig verdreckten Rad vorbeilatscht und sich auf das saubere 2.Rad setzen kann.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (12. Oktober 2012)

67 Grad ist jetzt nix neues im AM Bereich.
hat mein headline und x andere Bikes auch.


----------



## beetle (12. Oktober 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Canyon hat schon mal hübschere Bikes gehabt



Das stimmt. Sind aber schon ein paar Schönheiten dabei. Das Strive AL 9.0 Race gefällt. Ansonsten.... hmmm.


----------



## beetle (12. Oktober 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Das AM+ find ich aber nicht schlecht, Der Steuerwinkel von 67 Grad ist mal ne Hausnummer. Aber die Farben...



Bei 67° könnte man schwach werden, aber farblich auch nicht meins. Wenn ich dieses Jahr was brauchen sollte, würde ich wohl zu einem anderen Hersteller greifen. Ich mags halt gerne schwarz elox ohne viel Schnörkel.


----------



## ThiMuc (12. Oktober 2012)

Also die AL+ 6.0 und 7.0 in "hornet" find ich garnicht soooo schlecht


----------



## flotho (12. Oktober 2012)

Also nach genauen hinschauen finde ich eigentlich nur dieses Bike richtig gelungen was das Design betrifft, natürlich Geschmackssache! 


http://www.canyon.com/i/bikes/bikedetail/nerve-cf-8_c1033.png


----------



## longsome (12. Oktober 2012)

ich glaube, das gapstar landet gleich in meinem warenkorb


----------



## lonleyrider (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde die fast alle zu bunt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longsome (12. Oktober 2012)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Ich finde die fast alle zu bunt!


ich find die fast alle viel zu geil!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. Oktober 2012)

Über Geschmack/Farben lässt sich streiten. Über die Technik und Parts nicht


----------



## aendel (13. Oktober 2012)

Grand Canyon CF SLX  9.9 TEAM vs. CF SLX 9.9 SL!!!!

Lt. Homepage kein Gewichtsunterschied, das SL hat leider eine Formula
verbaut. Mit der Oro Puro hatte ich ständig Probleme an meinem Canyon 
Lux. 
Dieses erschwert mir meine Kaufentscheidung, wie ist die heutige R1?!


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Oktober 2012)

aendel schrieb:


> Grand Canyon CF SLX  9.9 TEAM vs. CF SLX 9.9 SL!!!!
> 
> Lt. Homepage kein Gewichtsunterschied, das SL hat leider eine Formula
> verbaut. Mit der Oro Puro hatte ich ständig Probleme an meinem Canyon
> ...



Mit der Oro Puro hatte ich damals auch ständig Probleme, fast bei jedem Marathon ist irgendwas mit der Bremse passiert . Allerdings ist das Ding ja schon uralt, bin mittlerweile mal eine Formula RX gefahren, die hat mir trotz billig Modell sehr gut gefallen. Hatte irgendwie ein schönes Bremsgefühl.


----------



## jimmykane (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mit der R1 am Nerve MR 9.0 SL hochzufrieden. Ein Kollege hat sie sich nun auch gekauft und ist der gleichen Meinung. Sie ist vor allem auch super dosierbar.


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand den Unterschied zwischen der Slate und Stealth Farbe bei Nerve CF? Ändert sich 0 wenn man die andere Farbe anklickt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdbomber (13. Oktober 2012)

Doch die ändert sich Slate ist heller wie Stealth. Liegt an deinem Bildschirm


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich hänge 5cm vor meinem Monitor und versuch ein Unterschied zu erkennen.. Ich hol gleich mein CRT Monitor aus dem Keller hoch 

EDIT: Es lag am Browser. Mit Chrome funktioniert der Wechsel nicht, beim IE erkennt man den Unterschied deutlich.


----------



## Felge31 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

bitte nicht schimpfen; bestimmt habe ich einfach nur was überlesen. Aber bisher scheint es, wenn man bei den Rädern die Verfügbarkeit prüft, selten die Rahmengröße XL dabei zu sein. Hat sich da etwas geändert? 

Grüße, 
Felge31


----------



## madmaxmatt (13. Oktober 2012)

aendel schrieb:


> Grand Canyon CF SLX  9.9 TEAM vs. CF SLX 9.9 SL!!!!
> 
> Lt. Homepage kein Gewichtsunterschied, das SL hat leider eine Formula
> verbaut. Mit der Oro Puro hatte ich ständig Probleme an meinem Canyon
> ...



Ich fahre die R1 jetzt seit 7 Monaten, keinerlei Probleme, die hat ne spitzen Bremsleistung, wie ich finde. Kein Vergleich zur Oro Puro... 

Allerdings war ich mit den doch sehr filigranen Scheibchen nicht zufrieden. Meine hat vorne angefangen zu eiern, sobald es etwas wärmer wurde in der Abfahrt. Hab dann ne XTR verbaut. Seither is Ruhe.


----------



## bergbiker (14. Oktober 2012)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Da gratuliere ich mal allen die sich noch die 2012 Bikes bestellt haben...



Danke.
Ich glaub, ich habs letzte AM 9.0 2012 erstanden...
Morgen sollte es ankommen... Preis war der Hammer - optisch finde ich es auch sehr geil -  bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## konahoss90 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hm, dieses Jahr gibts goar keen Raw mehr? 2011 gab's kein weiß.. Alles merkwürdig


----------



## Nesium (15. Oktober 2012)

Schade gibt es keine Nerve AM oder Strive mit 650B Laufrädern, da wäre bereits eines im Warenkorb gelandet. Die 650B sind wirklich toll zum fahren und das mit einem Strive kombiniert wäre der Hammer! Warten wir mal bis nächstes Jahre.


----------



## Quasarmin (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin

ich finde das Nerve AL 7.0 in der Farbe storm gut, hat ein gewisses "understatement" und reiht sich nicht so ein in die schwarzen oder weißen Rollhorden. Habs auch schon bestellt 
Die Schwalben fliegen gleich runter und die Felgen-Declas sollte man abbekommen.


----------



## trigger666 (16. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir eben das FRX Whipzone bestellt. Kann nur sagen das die Abwicklung top war! 

Wenn jetzt noch der Liefertermin gehalten wird, ist alles schön.


----------



## der_erce (16. Oktober 2012)

Dann aber schnell ab ins Wartezimmer und die Zeit totschlagen  ...... Edit: welche Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (16. Oktober 2012)

In Pogo Grey.

Jetzt ist die Saison eh gelaufen und vielleicht wird ja die KW 09 eingehalten.


----------



## der_erce (16. Oktober 2012)

Wow, das Flashzone prügeln die noch bis in die 44ste raus in L und 47ste in M. Rockzone 51ste...Dropzone 48ste...Whip- und Playzone 9te.


----------



## trigger666 (16. Oktober 2012)

Vorfreude ist die schönstes Freude. Es kann ja nur an den Komponenten liegen, das die Lieferzeiten so unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## LukasL (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke die unterschiedliche Verfügbarkeit kommt von den Rahmen! 
Die Rahmen von Flash-, Rock- und Dropzone gabs farblich so schon 2012. 
Die Farben von Whip- und Playzone sind neu!


----------



## n3ro666 (16. Oktober 2012)

LukasL schrieb:


> Ich denke die unterschiedliche Verfügbarkeit kommt von den Rahmen!
> Die Rahmen von Flash-, Rock- und Dropzone gabs farblich so schon 2012.
> Die Farben von Whip- und Playzone sind neu!


 
?? Das Rockzone gabs 2012 nur in White-Orange oder Rawrange!


----------



## mohlo (16. Oktober 2012)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> ich finde das Nerve AL 7.0 in der Farbe storm gut, hat ein gewisses "understatement" und reiht sich nicht so ein in die schwarzen oder weißen Rollhorden.



Deswegen liebe ich mein 2011er Nerve AM HS - Inzwischen habe ich auch die Schwalbe-Schlappen gegen Conti Mountain King ProTection 2.4 getauscht.


----------



## LukasL (16. Oktober 2012)

n3ro666 schrieb:


> ?? Das Rockzone gabs 2012 nur in White-Orange oder Rawrange!



Ja und dieses Jahr in Schwarz/Blau und Weiß/Orange. 
Die beiden Rahmenfarben gabs auch schon 2012.


----------



## der_erce (16. Oktober 2012)

Das white Orange hat aber die Schriftzüge in Blau und nicht wie 2012 in schwarz. Zudem sind auch die Gabeln und Felgen auf die Farben mit Akzentdecals abgestimmt, nicht wie letztes Jahr nur eine Gesamtfarbe.


----------



## n3ro666 (16. Oktober 2012)

THX @ der_erce!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vest (16. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand wieviel der Torque FRX 2013 Rahmen wiegt?

Steve


----------



## der_erce (16. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt (noch) keine Rahmen 2013...für nix..weder MTB noch Road. Ansonsten mal den User othu fragen. Der hat als letztes einen Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## 9mmBong (16. Oktober 2012)

Weis einer ob die Farbe radar black beim Whipzone anodisiert oder normal lackiert ist?


----------



## Felge31 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

vermutlich ist der folgende Eintrag an falscher Stelle. Aber es passt ganz gut. Ich habe ja in einem anderen Thread schon jede Menge Forum-Mitglieder genervt, weil ich ja erst noch mit dem MTB-Sport beginnen möchte und mir hierzu immer noch der fahrbare Untersatz fehlt. Warum ich ausgerechnet so ein Fan von Canyon bin, kann ich gar nicht genau sagen. Vermutlich, weil ich seit mittlerweile 10 Jahren oder so immer wieder positives über die dort gekauften Räder höre und lese. Nun sollte es für den Anfang aber auch ein erschwingliches Rad sein, weshalb ich auch immer die Grand Canyon-Modelle in Betracht gezogen habe. Nun gibt es diese ja in der Rahmengröße XL, die für mich absolut notwendig ist, nur noch als 29er. Hierzu meine Frage: Wenn ich die verschiedensten Artikel lese, dann ist es ja auch grundsätzlich okay, dass man sich, wenn man größer gebaut ist, ein 29er-MTB kauft, aber es gibt doch noch andere Vor- und Nachteile dieser Räder, die mit der Körpergröße erst einmal nichts zu tun haben oder? Deshalb wäre auch die Frage: Kann es als Anfänger vielleicht sogar gut sein, sofort mit einem 29er-Modell zu starten, weil man keinen Umstieg hat? 

Grüße Felge31


----------



## trigger666 (17. Oktober 2012)

9mmBong schrieb:


> Weis einer ob die Farbe radar black beim Whipzone anodisiert oder normal lackiert ist?



Wahrscheinlich Canyon?!


----------



## mohlo (17. Oktober 2012)

Felge31 schrieb:


> Deshalb wäre auch die Frage: Kann es als Anfänger vielleicht sogar gut sein, sofort mit einem 29er-Modell zu starten, weil man keinen Umstieg hat?



http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/systemvergleich-26-vs-29-bikes.454018.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (17. Oktober 2012)

vest schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wieviel der Torque FRX 2013 Rahmen wiegt?
> 
> Steve



Jedenfalls mehr als Canyon gehauptet:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5341/canyon-full-suspension-torque-frx


----------



## zoomer (17. Oktober 2012)

Felge31 schrieb:


> Deshalb wäre auch die Frage: Kann es als Anfänger vielleicht sogar gut sein, sofort mit einem 29er-Modell zu starten, weil man keinen Umstieg hat?
> 
> Grüße Felge31



Nein.

Es ist einfach wurscht ob man vorher schon mal 26er gefahren ist.
So gross ist der Unterschied nun auch wieder nicht und bei einer
Grösse von mindestens XL finde ich ein 29er sowieso viel
angebrachter.


----------



## der_erce (17. Oktober 2012)

Mein Schwager hat wegen seiner Größe (1.95) und knappe 100kg sich nen 29er geholt und ich war bei allen Probefahrten dabei wo er 26 und 29 probiert hatte. Abgesehen vom wohlfühlen, sah das bei ihm einfach besser aus. Die 26er verschwanden regelrecht unter ihm


----------



## esprit70 (21. Oktober 2012)

Was sagt ihr zum Strive Race ;-) ..


----------



## austriacarp (21. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mein Schwager hat wegen seiner Größe (1.95) und knappe 100kg sich nen 29er geholt und ich war bei allen Probefahrten dabei wo er 26 und 29 probiert hatte. Abgesehen vom wohlfühlen, sah das bei ihm einfach besser aus. Die 26er verschwanden regelrecht unter ihm


Wenn ich 2.10 groß wäre und 140 kg hätte würde ich mir auch kein 29" Bike kaufen ist max geeignet wenn man auf 3 Meter Breiten Forstwegen fährt. Das erste Mountainbike von Garry Fisher war ein 28" dann hieß es das diese Bikes nicht wendig genug sind und man baute nur mehr 26" und jetzt vraucht die Welt 29" absoluter schwachsinn und die 27,5" sind noch der Gipfel dazu. Das einzige Problem was die Hersteller haben ist das der Markt komplett übersättigt ist und ihnen nichts mehr einfällt womit sie der Konkurenz voraus sind alleine deshalb fällt ihnen der ganze Schwachsinn ein. In ein paar Jahren ist der Trend vorbei und wir fahren alle wieder 26". Mit Abstand beschissener als ein XL Rahmen mit 26" Rädern schauen alle 29er von S bis L aus da besteht das Bike nur mehr aus Laufrädern und jeder der einmal mit einen 29er einen schmalen Trail durch den Wald gefahren ist wird bestätigen das diese 29er Bikes keiner wirklich braucht.


----------



## Felge31 (21. Oktober 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Wenn ich 2.10 groß wäre und 140 kg hätte würde ich mir auch kein 29" Bike kaufen ist max geeignet wenn man auf 3 Meter Breiten Forstwegen fährt. Das erste Mountainbike von Garry Fisher war ein 28" dann hieß es das diese Bikes nicht wendig genug sind und man baute nur mehr 26" und jetzt vraucht die Welt 29" absoluter schwachsinn und die 27,5" sind noch der Gipfel dazu. Das einzige Problem was die Hersteller haben ist das der Markt komplett übersättigt ist und ihnen nichts mehr einfällt womit sie der Konkurenz voraus sind alleine deshalb fällt ihnen der ganze Schwachsinn ein. In ein paar Jahren ist der Trend vorbei und wir fahren alle wieder 26". Mit Abstand beschissener als ein XL Rahmen mit 26" Rädern schauen alle 29er von S bis L aus da besteht das Bike nur mehr aus Laufrädern und jeder der einmal mit einen 29er einen schmalen Trail durch den Wald gefahren ist wird bestätigen das diese 29er Bikes keiner wirklich braucht.



So habe ich manchen Artikel, die ich gelesen habe, auch verstanden. Deshalb ist es doch auch eigentlich schade, dass man eine XL-Größe bei Canyon jetzt "nur" noch bei den 29-Zoll-Rädern bekommt oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## zoomer (21. Oktober 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Wenn ich 2.10 groß wäre und 140 kg hätte würde ich mir auch kein 29" Bike kaufen ist max geeignet wenn man auf 3 Meter Breiten Forstwegen fährt. Das erste Mountainbike von Garry Fisher war ein 28" dann hieß es das diese Bikes nicht wendig genug sind und man baute nur mehr 26" und jetzt vraucht die Welt 29" absoluter schwachsinn und die 27,5" sind noch der Gipfel dazu. Das einzige Problem was die Hersteller haben ist das der Markt komplett übersättigt ist und ihnen nichts mehr einfällt womit sie der Konkurenz voraus sind alleine deshalb fällt ihnen der ganze Schwachsinn ein. In ein paar Jahren ist der Trend vorbei und wir fahren alle wieder 26". Mit Abstand beschissener als ein XL Rahmen mit 26" Rädern schauen alle 29er von S bis L aus da besteht das Bike nur mehr aus Laufrädern und jeder der einmal mit einen 29er einen schmalen Trail durch den Wald gefahren ist wird bestätigen das diese 29er Bikes keiner wirklich braucht.



Aha ...


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (21. Oktober 2012)

Uhhhh, geballtes Expertenwissen mit Sicherheit noch gepaart mit superben  Fahrkünsten. Du hast sowas von keine Ahnung wovon du da redest, dat  glaubst du garnicht. Hauptsache anti anti.
Erstmal gibt es keine  realen 29", das ist 1:1 28", nur anders gelabelt. Zweitens ging die 29er  Bewegung, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, nicht von den Herstellern  aus, sondern von den Fahrern. Weil schnelle Fahrer eben wissen was gut  ist.
Ich bin sicherlich der absolute Gegenpol zu deiner Meinung (als ehem. Downhiller von Anfang an begeistert von den Kisten auf technischen und ruppigen trails) und will mit meinem Post nur das natürliche Gleichgewicht herstellen, damit Außenstehende nicht zu einseitig manupuliert werden. Also dann, big wheelz rock! Miami Bryce und CG wissens auch. Haha. Schönen Tach, ich geh glei das zweite mal fahren heute...


----------



## austriacarp (21. Oktober 2012)

Das kannst aber nicht im Ernst meinen das der 29er Hyp von irgend einen Fahrer kommt das ist der Bike Industrie scheiß egal die wollen nur ihre Bikes verkaufen den ansonst würde es ein Cube Stereo was es zu einen vernünftigen Preis gegeben hat nicht nur mehr komplett überteuert als Carbon Version geben oder ein Stumpi FSR nicht mehr in 26" bauen. Genauso war es mit der 10 fach Schaltung gibt es da irgend was was besser geworden ist wie bei der 9 fach höherer Kettenverschleiß, Kettenschloss ist ohne Werkzeug nicht auf zu bekommen genau dafür brauche ich ja ein Kettenschloss so ist sie halt die Bikeindustrie.


----------



## dj_holgie (21. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja wenn man sich auf was verlassen kann, dann auf die ewigen 29er Diskussionen  Leute ihr kommt 2 Jahre zu spät, die Dinger sind mittlerweile etabliert. Wer keins will käuft keins, Ende der Diskussion.

Ach ja und ich finds ein wenig wiedersprüchlich "Das kannst aber nicht im Ernst meinen das der 29er Hyp von irgend einen Fahrer kommt das ist der Bike Industrie scheiß egal die wollen nur ihre Bikes verkaufen".. Ja wer käuft denn die Bikes?! Die Fahrer..

Und Disc Bremsen und Federgabeln sind auch alle Teufelswerke der Industrie! Ist da irgendwas besser geworden? Ich will Rücktritt zurück. Gegen jeden Fortschritt sein ist immer toll (Y).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. Oktober 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Wenn ich 2.10 groß wäre und 140 kg hätte würde ich mir auch kein 29" Bike kaufen ist max geeignet wenn man auf 3 Meter Breiten Forstwegen fährt. Das erste Mountainbike von Garry Fisher war ein 28" dann hieß es das diese Bikes nicht wendig genug sind und man baute nur mehr 26" und jetzt vraucht die Welt 29" absoluter schwachsinn und die 27,5" sind noch der Gipfel dazu. Das einzige Problem was die Hersteller haben ist das der Markt komplett übersättigt ist und ihnen nichts mehr einfällt womit sie der Konkurenz voraus sind alleine deshalb fällt ihnen der ganze Schwachsinn ein. In ein paar Jahren ist der Trend vorbei und wir fahren alle wieder 26". Mit Abstand beschissener als ein XL Rahmen mit 26" Rädern schauen alle 29er von S bis L aus da besteht das Bike nur mehr aus Laufrädern und jeder der einmal mit einen 29er einen schmalen Trail durch den Wald gefahren ist wird bestätigen das diese 29er Bikes keiner wirklich braucht.



Weißt du wo mein Schwager fährt? Ist ja schön dass du es nicht kaufen würdest...ich würde es mir auch nicht kaufen aber ihn hats überzeugt und das Bike sieht nicht Reifenwuchtig aus, da es ein 23" Rahmen von Cube ist. Es passt schon so wie es ist. Ich stimme zu dass es bei einem S oder M Rahmen mit sicherheit überdimensioniert aussieht, aber seins wirkt jedenfalls nicht so. Im übrigen war er mit der Kiste vor zwei Wochen eine Woche in Ramsau und hat dort ziemlich viel Spass gehabt.


----------



## Quasarmin (21. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man den Radstand von Nerve AL und vom Nerve AL29 vergleicht, dann sind das gerade mal 8mm die das 29er mehr hat. Rein theoretisch dürfte sich die Wendigkeit da nicht groß unterscheiden. Ich bin noch kein 29er gefahren, aber ein paar Jahre ein auf MTB umgebautes 28er ATB mit fetten Stollenreifen. Das Teil lief gut auf schnellen Wegen, war aber störisch und aufgrund der großen Räder instabil in engen Kurven, mich hats andauern hingehauen mit der Kiste. Als ich dann auf ein 26er umgestiegen bin fühlte ich mich deutlich wohler und ich komme auch besser damit zurecht, vor allem bei kniffeligen Trails. Mein 28er ATB hatte 80mm Federweg, die Geometrie war bestimmt nicht optimal. Ganz bestimmt hat sich mit den 29er eine ganze Menge getan, ich mit meinen 1,77 mag aber nicht weg vom 26er (sowieso nicht, hab ja gerade das Nerve AL 7.0 bekommen  Ein Kumpel der ein 29er fährt, und auch noch ein 2008er Nerve AM, benutzt das 29er nur um damit über Feld und Kieswege zur Arbeit zu fahren, er meint, im Wald auf unseren Trails kannste das vergessen, da nimmt er nur das 26er. Wird zeit das ich auch mal ein 29er teste. War übrigens heute auch zweimal los, und zwar mit den 26er Nerve AL, man kann tatsächlich noch damit fahren ;-)


----------



## Felge31 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich hoffe, ich war nicht derjenige, der jetzt hier irgendwas losgetreten hat. Das wollte und darf ich auch gar nicht, weil ich nämlich null Ahnung habe. Ich fand es ja nur komisch/schade, dass egal, was nun besser oder schlechter ist, einem die Chance genommen wird, auszuwählen. Denn ein Grand Canyon in 26 gibt es ja mit Rahmengröße XL nicht mehr und vermutlich wäre 29er trotzdem das Richtige. 

Grüße Felge31


----------



## dj_holgie (21. Oktober 2012)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Wenn man den Radstand von Nerve AL und vom Nerve AL29 vergleicht, dann sind das gerade mal 8mm die das 29er mehr hat.



Yo, ist ja der neuste Trend den 29er ne 26er Geometrie zu verpassen. Die Kettenstreben sind teilweise sogar schon auf 26er Niveau, kann man aber auch drüber streiten meiner Meinung nach sollte man das 29er 29er sein lassen und eben auch mit allen Nachteilen leben. Mit den kurzen Kettenstreben kletterts halt im sitzen nicht mehr so gut. Da kann ich dann auch direkt beim 26er bleiben ansonsten.


----------



## der_erce (21. Oktober 2012)

Felge31 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe, ich war nicht derjenige, der jetzt hier irgendwas losgetreten hat. Das wollte und darf ich auch gar nicht, weil ich nämlich null Ahnung habe. Ich fand es ja nur komisch/schade, dass egal, was nun besser oder schlechter ist, einem die Chance genommen wird, auszuwählen. Denn ein Grand Canyon in 26 gibt es ja mit Rahmengröße XL nicht mehr und vermutlich wäre 29er trotzdem das Richtige.
> 
> Grüße Felge31



Ach Quatsch...das Thema ist sowieso noch nicht totdiskutiert, weder hier noch in der Fachwelt und ich will eh kein 29er, weder in XL noch sonst eine Größe  Von daher können wir alle entspannt bleiben


----------



## austriacarp (22. Oktober 2012)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Und Disc Bremsen und Federgabeln sind auch alle Teufelswerke der Industrie! Ist da irgendwas besser geworden? Ich will Rücktritt zurück. Gegen jeden Fortschritt sein ist immer toll (Y).


Meinst du das alles ernst was du da schreibst?


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2012)

Schön zu beobachten wie manche bei dem Thema 29" abgehen wie ein Schnitzel. 
Lass doch die 29 29 sein und die 26 26. 
Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht. 
Es regt sich doch auch keiner drüber auf wenn es plötzlich ne federgabel mit 153,7mm Federweg geben würde. 
Wieso also diese unentspanntheit bei den anderen laufradgrössen. Freut euch doch dass es Alternativen gibt und jeder kann sich für das für seine Ansprüche passende raussuchen. 
Ein ultimativ richtiges wird es eh nicht geben. 

Punkt!


----------



## fuschnick (22. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand wo genau der Zug für die Reverb Sattelstütze am neuen Nerve AM+ verlegt ist? An der Stütze selbst ist auf den Bildern gar nichts zu sehen.


----------



## der_erce (22. Oktober 2012)

Bis auf 1 Bike haben alle die Stealth...das Hauptmerkmal der Stealth ist was? Genau...der nicht sichtbare Zug der unten direkt im Sattelrohr verläuft. 3 von den Bikes haben zudem noch ne Custom Stealth, was immer das auch sein mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brandi (22. Oktober 2012)

Im Rahmen 

Ist die neue Stealth Version, bei der Dock die Leitung "unten" an


----------



## n3ro666 (22. Oktober 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo genau der Zug für die Reverb Sattelstütze am neuen Nerve AM+ verlegt ist? An der Stütze selbst ist auf den Bildern gar nichts zu sehen.


 

das hat ne Reverb Stealth verbaut -> innenliegender Zug!

edit: LOL! innerhalb von Sekunden 3 Antworten! Ich war wohl der langsamste!


----------



## esprit70 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen 

was meint ihr, passt die neue 150mm Schwinge ohne weiteres in de Nerve 2012 Modell inkl dem Dämpfer!!! Spiele mit dem Gedanken diese einfach zu tauschen!!!!

Oder vielleicht mir ein Strive zuholen. Finde das Strive Race, sehr sehr nett. Frage mich nur, kommt man mit einer 11er Schaltung auch so mal eben einen Hügel hoch? oder doch Lieber ein Strive 9.0 !!!


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Oktober 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> was meint ihr, passt die neue 150mm Schwinge ohne weiteres in de Nerve 2012 Modell inkl dem Dämpfer!!! Spiele mit dem Gedanken diese einfach zu tauschen!!!!



Wird nicht passen, es wurde der komplette hinterbau geändert und auch der rahmen ist nicht gleich.


----------



## fuschnick (22. Oktober 2012)

Cool Danke für die Antworten. Die Stütze ist ja genial, schön das Canyon sie verbaut.


----------



## esprit70 (22. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wird nicht passen, es wurde der komplette hinterbau geändert und auch der rahmen ist nicht gleich.



danke hier für die schnelle Anwort... ergo neues Modell muss in den Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (23. Oktober 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Meinst du das alles ernst was du da schreibst?



Meinst du das ernst das du mich fragst, ob ich das ernst meine?

Wie zum Teufel kann man da nicht die Ironie erkennen?!

Vielleicht nochmal in die Forumschule 1. Klasse gehen

Ansonsten bist du so ein Ding (29er) überhaupt schon mal Probefahren? Falls ja ok, falls nein einfach mal leise sein.


----------



## ThiMuc (24. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen Leute,
ich möchte gerne kommenden Frühjahr mit dem Mountainbiken beginnen! Ins Auge gefasst habe ich mir momentan das AL+ 6.0 ! 
Würde wohl hauptsächlich um München herum und im Karwendel-Gebirge damit fahren.... 
Meint ihr da ist das 6.0 die richtige Wahl? Kaufen würde ich es mir dann so, dass der Liefertermin ca. in der KM12 ist 

Gruß Thilo


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (24. Oktober 2012)

ThiMuc schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute,
> ich möchte gerne kommenden Frühjahr mit dem Mountainbiken beginnen! Ins Auge gefasst habe ich mir momentan das AL+ 6.0 !
> Würde wohl hauptsächlich um München herum und im Karwendel-Gebirge damit fahren....
> Meint ihr da ist das 6.0 die richtige Wahl? Kaufen würde ich es mir dann so, dass der Liefertermin ca. in der KM12 ist
> ...



6.0 ist mit Sicherheit ne gute Wahl, ich würde aber in eine automatische
Sattelstütze investieren - ist, glaube ich, im 6'er nicht drin.


----------



## n3ro666 (24. Oktober 2012)

Die Reverb Stealth ist erst ab dem 7.0 verbaut.


----------



## ThiMuc (24. Oktober 2012)

Mhhh zwischen 6.0 und 7.0 liegen 400â¬ Differenz. Die Reverb Stealth kostet um die 300â¬.... Sind die anderen unterschiedlichen Komponenten die weiteren 100â¬ Differenz wert?


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Oktober 2012)

Rein Preislich ja, so wie die AL+ heuer aufgebaut sind, würd ich unterm 8.0 eher nix kaufen.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (24. Oktober 2012)

ich würde die 400,- drauflegen und das 7'er nehmen.
Im Großen und Ganzen, ist die Ausstattung den Mehrpreis auf alle Fälle wert.
Obwohl im 7'er die schwerere Reverb verbaut ist, ist es leichter als das 6'er, sofern
die Angaben von Canyon stimmen ?!


----------



## ThiMuc (24. Oktober 2012)

Mhhh 2199 sind halt schon ne ganz schöne Menge  Zum Glück hab ich noch lange Zeit bis zur KW12 um mir das zu überlegen


----------



## jimmykane (25. Oktober 2012)

Ach ist die Reverb mittlerweile sogar schon automatisch? Wie praktisch ;-).

Hat Canyon jetzt eigentlich kein ("günstiges") Marathon-Bike mehr? Das Nerve MR wurde eingestellt (ich liebe meins!), also bleibt eigentlich nur noch das teure Nerve CF. Das Lux wurde auch eingestellt, aber das vermisse ich persönlich nicht...

Interessant finde ich ehrlich gesagt das Yellowstone 29, weil es einen wirklich günstigen Einstieg in 29"er bietet. Da kann man mal 29" ausprobieren und wieder verkaufen wenn es nicht gefällt. Das AL 6.9 ist bezahlbar und schon gut ausgestattet, dabei gar nicht so schwer.


----------



## un1e4shed (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja wo bleiben denn nun die Frame-Sets?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fenta (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Da es aktuell die MÃ¶glichkeit gibt, das 2012 Nerve XC 8.0 fÃ¼r 100â¬ weniger zu kaufen, wollte ich mal die Insider hier fragen, ob sich das rentiert oder man doch besser das 2013 leisten sollte. Bin einfach zu ahnungslos bei den Komponenten und ihren spezifischen Vor-& Nachteilen. 

300â¬ Aufpreis nur damit man 2013 ein 29'' hat (7.0 vs. 7.9), finde ich trotz Interesse einfach zu viel...

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Eure Hilfe vorab ;-)


----------



## Pitchshifter (2. November 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Ja wo bleiben denn nun die Frame-Sets?




Ja, wäre an einem Torque Frameset interessiert!


----------



## der_erce (6. November 2012)

Ich hatte es im FRX Thread gepostet, aber vielleicht hats nicht jeder gesehen:

Laut Robert von Canyon werden bald (diese Tage) Framesets angeboten. Welche das sind weiß ich nciht, hat er auch nicht erwähnt. Man hat sich anscheinend nach langer Diskussion doch für Framesets entschieden.

Quelle Facebookseite Canyon. Antwort war vom 29.10.


----------



## Pitchshifter (6. November 2012)

Danke - stimmt auf FB steht, dass bald, aber nicht welche, Framesets angeboten werden.

Hat mich eh gewundert, dass der neue Torque EX Rahmen nicht näher beschrieben / beworben wird (Sitzwinkel).


----------



## LB Stefan (6. November 2012)

Dachte am EX Rahmen hat sich nichts verändert??


----------



## rmfausi (7. November 2012)

Da Tretlager soll tiefer sein als beim 2012er Torque, die Geometrie hat sich auch ein wenig verändert.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## un1e4shed (7. November 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Dachte am EX Rahmen hat sich nichts verändert??



2013 sind Lenkwinkel flacher, Tretlager tiefer, Oberrohr länger und Sitzrohrwinkel steiler

Zum Vergleich die Geometrie von 2012: 
http://media.canyon.com/download/kataloge2012/Canyon_MTB_2012_high.pdf


----------



## LB Stefan (7. November 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> 2013 sind Lenkwinkel flacher, Tretlager tiefer, Oberrohr länger und Sitzrohrwinkel steiler
> 
> Zum Vergleich die Geometrie von 2012:
> http://media.canyon.com/download/kataloge2012/Canyon_MTB_2012_high.pdf



 
Tretlager gleich 6mm tiefer...  was soll denn der Käse?? Nur weils scheinbar grad modern ist die Kiste tief zu legen oder wie??
Dann stößt man wenn man zwischen all den Steinen durch fährt mit der Kurbel wieder öfter an... 

Sitzwinkel steiler ist ja mal ne vernünftige entscheidung um beim bergaufkurbeln net so über dem Hinterrad zu hängen..


----------



## un1e4shed (9. November 2012)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Danke - stimmt auf FB steht, dass bald, aber nicht welche, Framesets angeboten werden.



Das erste Frameset ist online! Jedoch nur vom Grand Canyon CF SLX 29...
Ich hoffe das werden noch mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (9. November 2012)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Das erste Frameset ist online! Jedoch nur vom Grand Canyon CF SLX 29...
> Ich hoffe das werden noch mehr...



Nur leider hat sich Canyon schon vom Rahmenverkäufer längst verabschiedet. Wer käuft denn bitte ein Rahmen für 1,700 wenns das niedrigste Modell schon für 2000 gibt. Dann lieber ausschlachten


----------



## der_erce (9. November 2012)

Nope...das wars mit Rahmen...auf FB stehts so:



> Die Framesets 2013 sind ab sofort bestellbar. Euer Ruf nach den Rahmen war nicht zu überhören, also haben wir reagiert und sie in 5 Serien wieder ins Programm genommen. Und wie gewohnt sparen Lizenzfahrer nochmal extra unter canyon.com/sponsoring
> 
> Jetzt online: Grand Canyon CF SLX 29, Ultimate CF, Ultimate CF SLX, Ultimate AL und Aeroad CF. Demnächst legen wir noch jeweils eine Di2 Variante für Ul
> timate CF SLX und Aeroad CF sowie das Roadlite AL nach.


----------



## zoomer (9. November 2012)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Nur leider hat sich Canyon schon vom Rahmenverkäufer längst verabschiedet. Wer käuft denn bitte ein Rahmen für 1,700 wenns das niedrigste Modell schon für 2000 gibt. Dann lieber ausschlachten



Hab mir deswegen auch immer gedacht dass kein Interesse daran
besteht Rahmen zu verkaufen.
Und ich dachte die potentielle Kundschaft habe auf diese Bedingungen
mit entsprechender Ignoranz reagiert dass man das Thema endlich wie
gewollt zu den Akten legen kann.

Bin sehr überrascht dass jetzt doch Rahmensets geben wird.

Aber der gesamte Aftermarket ist ja inzwischen dermassen
uninteressant geworden.


----------



## TomT87 (12. November 2012)

Das Alpinist ist als Allzweckwaffe schon sehr nice...wenns halt nur nicht so teuer wär!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. November 2012)

Hab da mal ne Frage zum Torque FRX Dropzone und Playzone. Da steht in der Geometrie das die beide 203mm Federweg vorne haben. Allerdings in der Beschreibung der beiden Gabeln steht jeweils 180mm. Ich geh doch richtig in der Annahme das die 180mm vorne und 2185/203mm hinten richtig sein werden, oder?


----------



## der_erce (14. November 2012)

Richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. November 2012)

Also sind das Dropzone und Playzone die FR Bikes und die beiden anderen die reinen DH Bikes. Jetzt wird mir einiges klarer  Besten Dank!


----------



## der_erce (14. November 2012)

Hab die mal angeschrieben und auf den Fehler aufmerksam gemacht. Wird geändert. Ja, du hast recht was die FR / DH unterteilung angeht aber es gibt nur noch 2 Bikes mit 180er SC Gabel und 3 mit 200er DB!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. November 2012)

Ja, das Flashzone gibts auch noch, das kommt für mich aber aktuell nicht in Frage 

Warum verbauen die eigentlich beim Rockzone vorne die Code, hinten die X0 Trail und Avid Elixir 7er Bremshebel?!? Nur aus Kostengründen?!?


----------



## der_erce (14. November 2012)

Ist das gleiche wie z.b. Billigfahrräder mit XT Schaltgruppe angepriesen werden, da ist jedoch nur das Schaltwerk hinten XT...der Rest ist meist Deore oder noch mieser. Und hier wird uns das ganze noch als Custom verkauft.  
Technisch jedenfalls, macht für mich das ganze kaum Sinn.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. November 2012)

Denke mal das die Bremshebel günstiger sind als die Code und die hintere X= Trail ist ja auch 4 Kolben wie vorne die Code (oder nicht?!?) aber wahrscheinlich günstiger. Hätte auch lieber eine komplett gleiche Bremse am Rad und nicht die Elexir 7 Hebel. Denke das wird einer der KO Punkte gegen das Rad werden...


----------



## der_erce (14. November 2012)

Ich hoffe doch nicht, dass ein Bremshebel ein KO Punkt für das FRX sein sollte. Das Bike, zumindest mein 2012er, ist wirklich sehr stimmig und es passt alles in allem. Die persönlichen Noten sind ein anderes Thema, aber Grundsätzlich fühlt sich das Bike klasse an.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. November 2012)

Nein, nein, nicht der Bremshebel alleine  Bloss wenn ich zwei Bikes fast 100% gleich gut finde, entscheiden halt immer kleinere Faktoren  Und da ist eine komplette Bremse gegenüber einer "zusamengesetzten" Bremse natürlich imk Vorteil aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Xah88 (15. November 2012)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja, das Flashzone gibts auch noch, das kommt für mich aber aktuell nicht in Frage
> 
> Warum verbauen die eigentlich beim Rockzone vorne die Code, hinten die X0 Trail und Avid Elixir 7er Bremshebel?!? Nur aus Kostengründen?!?


 
Weil vorne die stärkere Bremse sein soll und hinten kann man sparen...


----------

